# Northeast Spring Rally 2006



## hatcityhosehauler

For All to see, this rally is planned, and I'm not even sure if the park as any more vacancies, but here is the info:

*Northeast Spring Rally 2006*

When: May 12, 13, 14
Where: Otter Lake Camp Resort, PO Box 850 - Marshalls Creek, PA 18335
phone: 570-223-0123 - reservations: 1-800-345-1369 - fax: 570-223-0124
email: [email protected]

Outbackers Contact: hatcityhosehauler

Special instructions: When making reservation, request a site in the Tim Smith Party. Sites will be held for us in the H loop until the first week of January 2006. After that, it will be first come, first serve.

Events Planned: Potluck Dinner Saturday May 13.


----------



## Moosegut

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok all you Nor'Easter's, it's that time of year again. The water systems been blown out, and filled with antifreeze, the pantry has been emptied, the fridge cleaned, the battery removed, and about 200 dryer sheets have been distributed about to and fro
> 
> [snapback]61537[/snapback]​


Tim,

Now, why did you do that? You mean, you're not going camping this winter?







It may be







outside, but it's always toasty warm with hot chocolate in the camper.









Where's Garretsville? I'm in (I think). I can't make the rally this summer in Niagra but a spring rally sounds good. How about throwing out a few dates?

Scott


----------



## camping479

Garretsville is near Cooperstown NY.

That's a great idea Tim. We'd definitely be interested in a rally in the spring. The Jellystone campground was very nice, that one would be fine by me.

Middle of May like we did this year would be good.

Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tim,

I would say that we are in, but remember last year I had to bow out at the end due to sports. At this point I will follow your idea and see how it fits our schedules. Let me know if you need any help finding a place.

We were in Valley Forge area of PA this past weekend, I must say we would like to camp here sometime.

kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn

Garretsville again is fine by me also. The Campground was good and the loop just for our group was great for the kids to play. Middle of May again sounds good. Pick a date Tim and lets do it.

I can taste the Pot Luck already, Good food and good friends









John


----------



## johnp

Sounds good to us. Are you trying to say your done for the year? Last weekend it was great 34 and snowing the only thing I forgot was a snow brush







.

John


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks for starting this up, Tim. Maybe if there's a date set for next Spring, the winter won't seem so long....

We're in - - pending as-of-yet unscheduled piping events and dog shows (but we won't know about them until well after the new year). We haven't been camping in Cooperstown and, if that's where y'all want to go, I'm sure it'll be fine by us....but with so much of the N'East available for some really awesome camping, are y'all sure you want to go back to the same place you were at last year? Just askin'









btw - we've been known to have snow into mid-May here in Southern NH ... and C'town is further North than we are. But it must have been nice up there so ------ never mind. shy


----------



## HootBob

Ha Tim
I talk to Peg and she said it sounds good to us.
So we're in.

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, it looks like there is interest. Does everyone want to go back to Jellystone. They did give us a good group rate, and we did have the place almost to ourselves.









But, wolfwood brings up a good point. Do we want to try someplace different? I will post a poll for dates. Easter is the third weekend in April, so I would suggest starting after that. After we have a hard date, we can look at campgrounds.

Look for the Poll.

Tim


----------



## Thor

We would be interested in a spring rally as well. Our choice would be somewhere else. Jellystone was a great park, but we like exploring new areas while we camp.

How about somewhere near the Finger Lakes or Lake Placid area? I have also heard good things about Splash Lagoon.... Indoor waterpark.

Water Park

Thor


----------



## HootBob

It was nice last time.
But maybe we should look around to what else is out there.

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I share the salmon poacher's same thoughts, we prefer to hit different campgrounds to try as many as possible. If I were to tell my bride about going to jellystone, her first comment would be, "we've already been there before".

You all see what works for you and I will go from there.

I can help find anything in the NY region, I am in the Fingerlakes so if you want any info I can definatley get that. My brother is over by Albany so I can get info from him for that region, and he would even go look at a place ahead of time if needed.

Let me know how I can help if needed.


----------



## camping479

I was hoping to get us into a rut here but I guess another campground would be alright









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

A rut in a good campground is ok. Someplace else is good also but the picking and deciding process to please everyone is difficult. Maybe a place somewhat close to an exit off of the thruway. This way we can discuss how fast we drove on the thruway instead of how slow we went over the hills and our temp guage









John


----------



## wolfwood

We're heading up to VT this weekend (sans TT) and I'm sure we'll stop in at least 1 "welcome center". I'll see what I can pick up there .... same for NH.

Having never done the Rally thing (and being new to the TT-campground thing)....and only having 4-legged kids ----- what do you guys look for? Stuff at the CG? or stuff in the area to go see? Ocean? Lake? Woods? How big a CG? NH has some beautiful State Parks and the White Mnts are fabulous.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Number 1 thing. Central location to as many people as possible. that flappers map might help with that. 2 Playground for kids.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Things for the kids to do is a must. Pet friendly is another must. Perhaps we should pick state first, that way we can narrow our choices a bit.

Lets get the date settled first, then we can work on the where.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

Yup, I agree - but since we'll be up there anyway, thought I'd look.


----------



## Moosegut

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Perhaps we should pick state first, that way we can narrow our choices a bit.
> [snapback]61715[/snapback]​


How about New Jersey?









Nahhh. I try to get out whenever I can.









The Adirondacks are lovely in the Spring.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Good Idea. I pick NY, now it narrows it down to 1000 available campsites.









Actually, how about the Scranton Pa area and we could make reservations for a train ride on saturday as a group.

John


----------



## camping479

John,

Know of any good campgrounds out by Scranton??

We enjoyed the Adirnodacks, how about Lake George??

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

none Ive been to


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> Good Idea. I pick NY, now it narrows it down to 1000 available campsites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, how about the Scranton Pa area and we could make reservations for a train ride on saturday as a group.
> 
> John
> [snapback]61798[/snapback]​


Only a 1000 to choose from?????

Where is offical central of the NE Outbackers???









Thor


----------



## Moosegut

camping479 said:


> John,
> 
> Know of any good campgrounds out by Scranton??
> 
> We enjoyed the Adirnodacks, how about Lake George??
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]61800[/snapback]​


Ahhh, Lake George - only our most favoritest place in the world.























But, anywhere is good with us.


----------



## HootBob

Never been to Lake George yet.
Doesn't matter to us just as long as they put us all close together.









Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Just don't go for the tour boat ride in Lake george.........


----------



## tdvffjohn

Just sent a request for info at Sunrise Lake Family Campground near Scranton Pa. They have a web site. Never been there, has anyone? Not a suggestion yet, just looking for choices.

John


----------



## happycamper

Not sure if we'll join in but saw the Scranton PA conversation thought I could provide some info.

It's a long campfire story of broke down vehicles, lousy repair garages and tense moments but we ended up in Scranton area for labor day instead of NY our original destination. Ponderosa Pines Campground in Honesdale is where we stayed. Moderate sized camp ground nice facilities very friendly owners( his daughter owns an Outback-- yes we told 'em about Outbackers). Beautiful place. Biggest draw back is if you like sewer connections they don't have many. They do have a "Honeydipper" that was fairly cheap. We spent two relaxing weekends here since it took that long to get the TV repaired!!!

There is another campground in Waymart it is Keen Lake Camping & Cottage Resort . We have not stayed here it is bigger than the above and offers more ammenities. Sister and Brother in law live not far away have tent camped here and enjoyed it very much.

Just some places to check if you decide on this local. Steamtown would be 30 minutes or so from these.

All the other areas mentioned are on our list of must sees so we'll keep checking back and see if the dates work when decided.

PS the TV in question was replaced for the much more reliable one in the picture.
Happy Campin'


----------



## Thor

Anywhere is good for me







however, anything under a 10hrs drive







would be great









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor so 9 1/2 hours is cool









just kidding, couldn't resist









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Sunrise near Scranton said they could not handle us if we wanted to be together. Too many seasonal sites. I did appreciate their quick response tho. Will look into the other suggestions in that area.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

John,

Thanks for picking up some of the slack. Timmy had his tonsils out on Wednesday, so I've been a little pre-occupied, and haven't been able to make many phone calls. I do remember looking at the Scanton area a year ago or so for a family trip, but couldn't find anything that looked good.

If anyone knows of anything in that area other then what has been mentioned, speak up.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

I have called the other 2 in the Scranton area.

Ponderosapinescampground.com Is a nice place and can accomodate us. The sites next to the lake have no sewer hook ups.

Keenlake.com is also very nice looking at the web site. They would love to have us as a group . There site map is not on the web site so she is sending me a brochure. I am sure she would send one to anyone else who asks. One note of interest to some is the second weekend in May which looks like the popular choice is their Pet Party weekend with pet activities.

I am not driving a stake in this location, it is just an option for discussion. I can say this that I am planning on visiting Keen Lake campground next year if the rally is not there. I like steam trains.

John

I almost forgot,, the lady I talked to(Keen Lake)....her daughter has an Outback there as a seasonal. We can send Hootbob on a recruitment mission


----------



## Thor

Don - 9 1/2hrs : LMAO

Oh it looks like you have been selected for a recon mission
















Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, Scranton area is sounding better and better. John, did you ask about group rates?

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Not yet, I thought I would wait until it looked like it was a go.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok. It might be a good idea to find out though, as it may swing everyone decisions one way or another.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Left a message for a return call. At Keen Lake campground


----------



## dmbcfd

We're in. Lake George or Northeast PA sound good. The kids will still be in school, so a real long trip would be difficult.

I agree with Wolfwood. New Hampshire, especially the White Mountains, is beautiful. However, most campgrounds don't open until mid-May and it is probably not centrally located for most of the Northeast group.

Cooperstown was fun, but we also like to try new places.

Steve


----------



## LILLUKIE

Just an idea if everybody likes the thought of a Jellystone campground I can check with the campground in Mexico NY we normal attend, wagon rides mini golf but they dont have a big enough area with full hook ups to accomadate all of us. It is close to RT 81 about 20 miles north of the thruway. Just a thought.


----------



## Thurston

Is there room for 2 more (Thurston and fourkerns)? NY or PA would be fine.

Keen Lake is on the top of my list of campgrounds to get to next year. Talked to a couple people that have stayed there and they loved it. They have a lot to do for the kids.

Here is a link to there site map. http://www.keenlake.com/klcsitemap.html

Steve


----------



## camping479

> Is there room for 2 more (Thurston and fourkerns)? NY or PA would be fine.


Always room for more!!

Mike


----------



## Moosegut

hurricaneplumber said:


> Just don't go for the tour boat ride in Lake george.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]61934[/snapback]​


Yeah, that was a bummer. I'm very familar with that area of the lake and have seen that boat (The Ethan Allen) many times. Just a few weeks before that tragedy my son and I were para-sailing in that very area.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut

tdvffjohn said:


> Keenlake.comÂ is also very nice looking at the web site.Â They would love to have us as a group . There site map is not on the web site so she is sending me a brochure. I am sure she would send one to anyone else who asks.Â One note of interest to some is the second weekend in May which looks like the popular choice is their Pet PartyÂ weekend with pet activities.
> 
> I almost forgot,, the lady I talked to(Keen Lake)....her daughter has an Outback there as a seasonal. We can send Hootbob on a recruitment mission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]62194[/snapback]​


John,

I was just looking at the Keen Lake website. The pictures of the place look very nice. When Don does his recon he should check into the Keen sisters - Jennifer, Janet, Jane & Jim Ann. If he can't get satisfactory information about them, we may have to defer to our southern Outbackers to get the scoop on that last sister. Jim Ann? What's up with that?









Just kidding! No offense meant to the southern contingent. It does look like a nice campground. We're still open to anything. If you guys need me to make some phone calls or anything, let me know.

Scott


----------



## happycamper

tdvffjohn said:


> I almost forgot,, the lady I talked to(Keen Lake)....her daughter has an Outback there as a seasonal. We can send Hootbob on a recruitment mission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]62194[/snapback]​


Hey John

Not to second guess or anything are you sure it was the lady at Keen Lake. We were camped next to the seasonal Outback daughter at Ponderosa pines over labor day. Would be cool though if both owners had seasonal Outbacks on premisis.

Just wonderin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Glad to see more folks are signing on. I will check the date poll and see, but the last time I looked, Mothers Day weekend was winning out.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Steve like Mike said there's alway room
Is ( fourkerns) Leon?

Don


----------



## Thurston

HootBob said:


> Steve like Mike said there's alway room
> Is ( fourkerns) Leon?
> 
> Don
> [snapback]62461[/snapback]​


Don, it should be kernfour,but yes that is Leon and family.


----------



## Thurston

HootBob said:


> Steve like Mike said there's alway room
> Is ( fourkerns) Leon?
> 
> Don
> [snapback]62461[/snapback]​


Don, it should be kernfour,but yes that is Leon and family.


----------



## Thor

Thurston

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

I think you must be neighbours with Hootbob.

Lillukie

I'm game for Mexico NY - well at least it sounds warm sunny

Thor


----------



## huntr70

What kind of a date(s) are we looking at here???

I think we would be in also depending on dates. We would also like to do the Mid-Atlantic, which so far lloks like beginning of May in Ocean City, Md.
























Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

Look under polls for date poll. Mothers Day weekend so far is the most popular.


----------



## Thor

John

Have we driven a stake in yet? ..... Mother's Day. I guess all of the DW will have to be spoiled at the rally.









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Starting to look that way.

John


----------



## huntr70

Thor said:


> John
> 
> Have we driven a stake in yet? ..... Mother's Day. I guess all of the DW will have to be spoiled at the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]62497[/snapback]​


That may actually sway a decision for a CG.

Some offer special Mother's Day dinners, etc. that weekend

Last year we did a CG that had a free for Mother's chicken BBQ dinner....









Steve


----------



## Thor

Well....lets make it Mother's Day weekend and see what kind of turn out their is?

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

That would work for me.

Keen Lake campground is unable to offer any group discount but they are having a 5 dollar off per nite in May. That would make the rate for full hook ups 36.00 per nite. Would that be a problem?

Any other suggestions?

John


----------



## huntr70

That's not a terrible rate.....we paid almost $50 a night for some local Cg's last year.....

Is that an inclusive rate for kids, or do they charge extra for over 2 people?

I gotta love the CG's that advertise as "family camping" and then charge you per kid....
















Steve


----------



## huntr70

Just answered my own question...this is directly from their website....

"Children ( Ages 4 to 17 ) $2 per day per person Under age 4 Free "

Their rates are based on 2 people.

In case that makes a difference.

Also from keen Lake....

"Mother's Day Weekend
Celebrating Moms Everywhere.

Join us for our annual Mother's Day champagne breakfast-- Mom's breakfast is on us! (Pancake, sausage, fruit & juice-$4.75 adults/$3.75 children--Advance reservations by May 1). It's Mom's Day."

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

I cannot believe I forgot about that. I will call tomorrow and ask if they are willing to waive it to at least 4 people before they charge extra. I will tell them it will probably make the big difference in them seeing 15 (at least) campers on that weekend.

Silly me I never thought I was a family until I had a child. That is how they pad the rates nowadays..

John


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> That is how they pad the rates nowadays..
> 
> John
> [snapback]62508[/snapback]​


Well, I know my kids use $2 a day worth of water, electric, etc....























(note hint of sarcasm!!)
I think they put more than that in quarters into the game room in a day!!!

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

It's so nice to see others helping out, and picking up where I left off. I was going to let the poll run through the end of the week before driving the stake, but if everyone is good with Mothers Day weekend, then I'm good with it too.

Refresh my memory, Keen Lake is near Scranton? Or is it in Mexico, NY. Wasn't there another one near Scranton that thought they might be able to accomadate us?

Find out about pets also John.

Tim


----------



## Thurston

Thor said:


> Thurston
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers.com action
> 
> I think you must be neighbours with Hootbob.
> 
> [snapback]62482[/snapback]​


Yes, I'm not to far from Hootbob and Huntr70. I meet both of them at Pine Hill,the free weekend we got from our dealer.


----------



## HootBob

Yea I believe there are 5 outbackers here with 30 miles each other








So the date is mothers day weekend.
And the place will be ?

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Scranton PA area sounds good to me. I know that at Timmy and I will have a good time, at Steamtown that is. I think the only one who likes trains more then me is my son.

If anyone else has other ideas, or if we have any more votes for Lake George, or Mexico NY, speak now or forever hold your peace, at least 'til we start planning the next one.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Tim you like trains too
One of these day I've gotta to get all my little trains set up again









Don


----------



## camping479

Wherever the majority decides to meet is fine with us. We're happy to go camping anywhere, especially with outbackers









Mike


----------



## Thor

Lets do it than.









Trains - Both my little guys are into Thomas

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

*Scranton Area:*

Highland Campground
Rates are for 2 adults and 2 children, Full hook-up $28.00 per night

Camping at East Lake
Full Hook Up (incl. septic) Daily $22.50 /day. Group discounts and special packages are available for churches, clubs, scouts, company picnics, parties, weddings, and reunions.

Valley View Farm
Overnight Family of Four. $25 Water, Sewer & Electric Included.

*To Do:*-clicky here
Electric Trolley Museum
Houdini Museum
Steam Town stuff-Trains
Coal Mine Tour

*Nearby To Do:*
Old Mill Village
Steamtown
Lackawana Coal Mine Tour
Mormon Monument Site
Rattlesnake Round-Up
Woolrich Outlets 
Eureka Tents Outlets
Harford Fair Antique Truck Show
Starucca Stone RR Bridge 
Nicholson RR Bridge
"Skirmish" Paint Ball
Lakeside Maple Festival 
Woodbourne Wildlife Preserve
Montrose Bible Conference & Retreat Center
Florence-Shelley Wildlife Preserve 
Blueberry Festival
Penn Can Raceway
Country Bands & Line Dancing 
Numerous Area Churches
Excellent Hunting
Miles of Nature Trails


----------



## tdvffjohn

I like Camping at East Lake. It looks nice. Have you talked to any of them Hurricane? Do you want to call or you want me too? The prices are much better at all of them.

John

Any one else on choices or locations or on these? Has anyone stayed at any of these?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Just noticed the rates online at East Lake were 2002. I left a message to call me about current ates. Will inform when they call.

John


----------



## huntr70

John,

Have you gotten anything back on East Lake?? It makes me nervous when a CG doesn't update their website for 3 years.....









What happened to Keen Lake? Not enough takers there?









I am Ok with whatever everyone decides....my primary objective is keeping 2 kids occupied, so the more a CG offers for kids, the better for me.









Steve


----------



## huntr70

HEREis a link to Pa Campground Owners Association that lists CG's in Northeast Pa, along with ammenities and websites.

There may be others that look interesting to everyone.....

I would be interested in doing phone calls, or leg work if needed.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Steve, I don't we've ruled out any campground yet, as we are still in the info gathering stage. We not only want lots of activities, we want a campground that is going to be able to meet our needs by grouping us together.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Things to do possibly-clicky


----------



## Fire44

That looks fun!!! And I think the kids would like it also!!!









Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

Seems like my list of places to go next year is filling up. Scranton, Scotrun, Lancaster, Ft Wilderness, Niagra Falls.........


----------



## Fire44

John you are right, I guess I have to quit my job so I can get all the camping done. I hope my DW doesn't mind taking alot of overtime. I will take lots of pictures for her to see where the kids and I have been!!!

Gary


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Gary,

Can I join your trip, my wife will not mind either.......


----------



## tdvffjohn

I called East Lake again, I am not fond of businesses that do not return a call when a message is left. Will try tomorrow.

Keen Lake was not taken off of the list, it just seemed a little pricey so looking and comparing while we have plenty of time seemed to be a good idea.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

More info.

Valley view campground.... too small to handle us

Sunrise. ...unable to

Keen Lake...in the running, nice place,large campground. with 2 kids and 2 adults 39.00 a nite not bad but.

East Lake.. waiting on prices..looks like a nice place.

Highland....the one area where we could be together as a group has no sewer and 20 amp electric. They would love to have us. Very friendly on phone( will have a map of campground on web site in about a week

John


----------



## huntr70

Lake Moc-a-Tek looks to be fairly close to Scranton also...if you want to stay that direction.

There are several CG's around the Stroudsburg area to be in the Pocono area close to that indoor water park.

Steve


----------



## huntr70

This campground is within 25 miles of Steamtown...that seems to be a destination of most on here.

I also see they have a "rally" area and offer a 10% discount on groups of 10 or more.

Maybe another to look into...check out the website and we'll see.

Steve

PS--I stumbled onto this doing a search...they don't really recommend Keen Lake....FYI


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thats what is good.....feedback

Interesting reading on Keen Lake

Tuckanock is in the west side of Scranton. I can call. Most of last years rally participants came from the east so I was keeping that in the back of my mind.

John


----------



## huntr70

I was thinking that too, but when you look at some of the locations (Keen Lake) are pretty far from Scranton. It would end up being a longer drive to get there.

I guess it depends what all people want to do....get to Steamtown, or stay somewhere closer to Stroudsburg for the Pocono attractions...??









We can make do with anything.....









Steve


----------



## Thurston

huntr70 said:


> This campground is within 25 miles of Steamtown...that seems to be a destination of most on here.
> 
> I also see they have a "rally" area and offer a 10% discount on groups of 10 or more.
> 
> Maybe another to look into...check out the website and we'll see.
> 
> Steve
> 
> PS--I stumbled onto this doing a search...they don't really recommend Keen Lake....FYI
> [snapback]63041[/snapback]​


Steve

Leon and I stayed there last Labor day. You can tell its an old CG the bath houses need work. But they do have full hookups. Nice big level sites.

Not a whole lot for the kids, small playground and a pool. My not be a big deal, look like a lot of us my end up at steamtown.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Here is a link to the RV Park Reviews.com listing on Keen Lake. I don't like the idea of the town road running right through the campground.

RV Park Reviews.com

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Another thought is Lackawana State Park. It is about 10 miles north of Scranton, and unlike CT state parks, allows pets in designated sites. Don't know if they would be able to accomadate a group, and there are no sewer hookups (they do have electric), but it is only a weekend, and they have a dump station.

Just another thought. Anybody every stayed there? or any other PA State park?

Tim


----------



## huntr70

Tim,

Most, if not all State Parks in Pa have only electric on some of the sites. Water would have to be filled somewhere along the line.

I'll have to try to find the website and check it out.....I know there is a central website that lists all state parks in PA......

Steve
Here is the link....for the Northeast area of Pa. Has quite a few State Parks surrounding the area.


----------



## Thor

What activity







You go to sleep and come back with 6 pages of reading!!!
I do not know the area very well but I can surf the web for site or call campgrounds...anything I can do to help?

Thor


----------



## happycamper

PA State Parks website http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/.

Sorry don't know how to make it a clicky so copy and paste into your browser.

I grew up in NE PA and Dad never towed anywhere but a state park no matter where we went.

Most in that area are very nice. Check the website there are several Near Scranton the nearest would be

Lakawana (already mentioned) and Frances Slocum

The most beautiful IMHO is Promised Land it's closer to Stroudsburg than Scranton though.

Hickory Run is also very nice but may be too far South and of Scranton to be considered.

I think all of the above have some electric sites allow pets on certain areas and most of the state parks tolerate you filling from their water sources with in the park before parking on your site.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

No water/electric hookups would be a deal breaker with the DW. I just got her to go out for a weekend without sewer hookups. Maybe in a few more years. It looked like a nice place though.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

I reached East Lake Campground near Scranton, Pa. The rates for 2 kids 2 adults, full hook ups are 22.50 in the area where we could be together. There are 13 sites in one area and 8 pull thru s near (pull thru rate is 25.00). The gentleman was very nice to chat with. The campground is 20 to 25 min from Steamtown. Pets are OK.

After all the calls and some of the feedback, this place would be my suggestion to go to.

It is 3 miles of off rt 81.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber

This CG would be alright with us, however note that Steamtown is 50-60 minutes away, 38 miles by mapping straight down route 81.


----------



## huntr70

We would be Ok too.....however, after readingThese Reviews, I'm not too sure.









I guess it would be OK for a weekend, what worries me is the review that was made that sayed they couldn't get their 30 ft trailer into spaces. I'm not that far away at 28 feet......of living space that is.

Personally, I would just as soon spend more money per night and have something worth while instead of acceptable....but I will go with the rest of the group and make the best out of anywhere we end up!!!!















Steve


----------



## Thor

huntr70 said:


> We would be Ok too.....however, after readingThese Reviews, I'm not too sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I would just as soon spend more money per night and have something worth while instead of acceptable....but I will go with the rest of the group and make the best out of anywhere we end up!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]63232[/snapback]​


I'm with you. For the extra few bucks, I will take the 5 star resort. I will spend at least 5 times that on fuel.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

was trying......Tell us which 5 star place to stay at.


----------



## HootBob

Minus the swamp right Thor









Don


----------



## huntr70

I guess the main question here is exactly what area do we all want to be??

We can be either around Scranton...not too many resorts, or CG's for that matter...

Or be more towards Stroudsburg and the Pocono area....there is at least 1 Outdoor World resort...check it out HERE.

There are many more Cg's around that area also.

We may need another poll to see which exact area we want to be.

I really don't care which area, I just would like a nice, clean, kept up CG. I know its hard to go by a website, which is why I have been posting reviews from people that have been there. Owners will tell you anything to get you to their Cg.

Steve


----------



## huntr70

Just got off the phone with a Rep from Timothy Lake (Outdoor World) at East Stroudsburg. See the website in my posting above.

For this resort, there are actually 2 campgrounds in one, Timothy Lake North, and South. The South is all full hookups. For that weekend, she quoted me a price of no more than $30 per site, up to 10 people to a site.

The only catch here is, you can only reserve a spot 45 days prior to arrival, and you are reserving A site....not necessarily a PARTICULAR SITE. Unfortunately, there is the chance of being spread throughout the Cg.

On the same note, she said at that time of year it would MOST LIKELY work out that we could be together..........







She said she has never seen it completely booked.

From what I remember. I've seen the entrance for this Cg, its right on Rt. 209, off of Rt 80 Exit 309.

From what I understand, the North park has an indoor waterpark, and a shuttle runs from South to North.

Steve


----------



## camping479

Never been to that particular campground but another in the area is Otter Lake which is one of our favorites to weekend at. Indoor pool and a 60 acre lake which you can put your own boat (no motors) or rent one.

Mike


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> Just got off the phone with a Rep from Timothy Lake (Outdoor World) at East Stroudsburg. See the website in my posting above. [snapback]63267[/snapback]​


I've camped there. I found it very crowded. The indoor water park was so jammed we only stayed for a little while and it seemed like Newark, NJ and NYC opened up and sent everyone camping there for the weekend, not that I have anything against you city folk - HEY! I'M CAMPIN HERE!

They are VERY big on selling their "partnerships" or whatever they are. We went in late spring on a free weekend pass from a friend. Only catch was, we had to listen to their "90 minute" sales pitch (Three hours!). When I booked it, I told them, at least ten times, that I wasn't buying anything and they said "No problem. Just come on down and enjoy the camping." Needless to say, they were very angry when I turned down their sales pitch. Called in every "manager" (whoever's turn it was to play manager) there to try to sell us. I tried to be cordial and polite but after three hours I ended up walking out on them. They threatened to kick us out and I told them to "go ahead, my lawyer will contact you on Monday." They let us stay.

But, other than that, it might be okay.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Otter Lake has been brought up in the past, and if I remember, was a runner up for our very first Northeast ralley back in '04 (There were only three of us, Hootbob, camping479, and my family).

See the new poll in re: where do have this. I will post it right after I send this.

Tim


----------



## Howie

*Otter Lake is fine. We just visited it to see the site and were very impressed. Enough so to book a week with the lakefront site for the second week of July for our summer vacation. We drove through and went and saw the indoor pool and everything. I haven't actually stayed there yet but it looks quite nice. Just my 2 cents. If we were to go early enough I'm sure we could get close to each other.......... *

Howie


----------



## HootBob

It looks like it maybe just Cordell and myself this time don't know for sure yet









Don


----------



## huntr70

Called Otter Lake for info this morning. See website HERE.

Their rates will be increasing by $1 per day for 2006 as opposed to what is on the website.

Rate includes 2 adults, children are $4 night, extra adults are $6 night.

They do offer a 10% discout for groups of 10 or more, as long as the "wagonmaster" collects. A $50 deposit is required for group reservations, and she recommended bookin as early as possible....if we want to go there.

Steve


----------



## johnp

Otter Lake looks really nice if I known about them a few days ago I would be there this weekend









Count us in.

John


----------



## Thor

We are looking good as well









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

OK, the stake has been driven. Otter Lake Campground, in PA, on Mothers Day weekend.

Everyone who is planning on attending, please PM me ASAP, so that I can get a headcount. I will compile the list, and we can go from there.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Tim

So I do not screw up...What are the exact days in May?

Thanks
Thor


----------



## huntr70

Thor,

That would be May 12, 13, and 14th....I think.









According to the poll anyway....

Steve


----------



## camping479

> That would be May 12, 13, and 14th....I think


That's the dates









Mike


----------



## Thor

Yah so the exact same weekend as last year = Mother's Day

I should know by early next week.

Thor


----------



## LILLUKIE

No luck we picked next years vacations at work today, that week at work is blocked out so no luck we'll be unable to attend. Ended up the following week. Enjoy yourselves hopefully catch up with everybody in Niagara Falls in August...


----------



## HootBob

Sorry to hear that LILLUKIE
We'll see you in NF and you never know where else









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> No luck we picked next years vacations at work today, that week at work is blocked out so no luck we'll be unable to attend.


Sorry to hear you won't make it this spring. Hope to see you in Niagra.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok folks, as of right now, I have the following on board for the Spring Rally.

Hootbob
Thurston
Kernfour
Hatcityhosehauler
Huntr70
camping479
dmbcfd

If Thor can make it, that will be 8. We need 10 for the group rate. No pressure, just want to get as accurate a number as I can before I call Otter Lake again.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

You have 9


----------



## SharonAG

I wish that I could commit to being the 10th.....but......my daughter had a class meeting yesterday, and that is when they are having the Jr. Prom. So if something happens that she doesn't go (probably will be the last minute) We might make it. I will just call and see if they have a site for us, shouldn't be a problem that time of year, might not get the group rate, but that is okay.

Any one going away to Myrlte Beach during Easter week??? We are camping at Myrtle Beach Travel Park....yea

Have a nice day
Sharon sunny (not in Bath, NY) burr....cold out!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Gotcha on the list John.

Tim


----------



## johnp

Count us in any excuse to go camping everything else can wait.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Your in too John.

That brings us up to 9 definate's and Thor is still checking. Anyone else who is planning to attend, but have not contacted my yet, PM me please.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Looks like we are in as well. DW just has to check with work to make sure it is ok. We decided to make a long weekend. Taking fri & mon off









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor glad to see that you are in









Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I will be one of those want to go folks but wait till the last minute to confirm. Another 19 months +/- and we will have more time and it will be easier to commit, cause we will be all alone at home.

Looks like you have the 10 needed.

I'm bumming already


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, Thor puts us at 11 so far. It is still early, and I remember that last year, lots of folks added in the closer we got.

Here is the list so far.

Hootbob - PA
Thurston - PA
Kernfour - PA
Huntr70 - PA
camping479 - NJ
tdvffjohn - NJ
Moosegut - NJ
Hatcityhosehauler - CT
dmbcfd - MA
JohnP2000 - RI
Thor - Ontario, CAN

with a maybe from hurricaneplumber, depending on spring sporting events.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

And a maybe from SharonAG.


----------



## Moosegut

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok, Thor puts us at 11 so far. It is still early, and I remember that last year, lots of folks added in the closer we got.
> 
> Here is the list so far.
> 
> Hootbob - PA
> Thurston - PA
> Kernfour - PA
> Huntr70 - PA
> camping479 - NJ
> tdvffjohn - NJ
> Moosegut - NJ
> Hatcityhosehauler - CT
> dmbcfd - MA
> JohnP2000 - RI
> Thor - Ontario, CAN
> 
> with a maybe from hurricaneplumber, depending on spring sporting events.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]65056[/snapback]​


Ooooh, this is getting exciting. I can't wait - my first Outback rally. *BUT -* I've seen some pictures - Thor has to promise to leave the rain at home!


----------



## dmbcfd

If Thor forgets the rain, I'm sure I'll bring plenty









When Johnp2000 and I went to the White Mountains, it rained only on our campground all weekend.

Steve


----------



## Thor

dmbcfd said:


> If Thor forgets the rain, I'm sure I'll bring plenty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Johnp2000 and I went to the White Mountains, it rained only on our campground all weekend.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]65260[/snapback]​


Steve you do not know how right you are







However 06 will be a turn around year... No rain while Thor is camping sunny

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor
Are you sure about that









Don


----------



## Thor

Don

My fingers are crossed









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor
Are you bringing your canoe just in case









Don


----------



## Thor

I will be bringing my Barrel. Unfortunately it has only room for one. Don would you like to try it?









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I bet young Hootbob would go for a tumble. And enjoy it...


----------



## Moosegut

Thor said:


> I will be bringing my Barrel. [snapback]65412[/snapback]​


Wait a minute Thor. Are you talking about bringing the barrel to the Niagra rally? Or are you also planning on bringing it to the Northeast Rally in PA?









We could use it in the lake. Take turns getting in and having everyone do a log roll on it to spin it and make us sick.


----------



## Thor

Moosegut said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be bringing my Barrel.Â [snapback]65412[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute Thor. Are you talking about bringing the barrel to the Niagra rally? Or are you also planning on bringing it to the Northeast Rally in PA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could use it in the lake. Take turns getting in and having everyone do a log roll on it to spin it and make us sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]65542[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Everyone cracks me up.

LMAO

from the salmon pochn', beer drink'n, glowstick'n, cigar smokin, always wet

wait always wet...that is young HootBob's job









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Don't even ask him to try it








Because I know he would jump at the chance to do it








He has no fear, sometimes I think he's worst than when I was a kid









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok everyone, I'll be contacting Otter Lake, hopefully tomorrow to finalize the deal as much as possible.

From what I understand, we can only be together if one person pays for all. I will know more after I talk to them obviously, but, what is everyone's feeling on this. Would you like to be all together in one spot, or just in the vicinty of each other?. Also, is the 10% break important to you or not?

Tim


----------



## huntr70

Tim,

I think the 10% discount is what we need the central person for.

I would imagine if we all would call and request sites ajoining each other, they would be OK with that. Its the "group rate" discount they want the 1 person to handle. I could very well be wrong though









We will coming regardless of 10% discount or not.

Steve


----------



## Fred n Ethel

Tim,

I currently belong to a camping club. We organize rallies every month during camping season. This is how I do it.

I contact the campground, place a deposit, and reserve campsite all together near a pavilion for Pot Luck. I normally reserve 5 sites more than I need. I set a deadline for those who wish to attend (usually one month before). Before the deadline I have members send me the payment with some information (name, address, telephone number, number of people, and size of the TT).

After I know the exact number I return the remaining site back to the campground. I do this about two weeks before the rally. This give me a two week buffer for last minute changes.

On the Friday I pay the remaining balance to the campground with a credit card. 
After the weekend I cash the checks and pay credit card bill.

I won't be able to attend this rally. On Saturday I have to go to a large track.
8am to 6pm.

Good Luck,
Ralph


----------



## HootBob

Tim
I think it would nicer if we were all together
But if we have to be just in the vicinty we'll just have to deal with it.
We'll just have to wait to see what you find out.

Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Tim,

I don't care about the 10% discount. It's only for 2 nights anyway.
I would like us to be together just like Garretsville.

Thanks for doing all the leg work.

Steve


----------



## Thor

Tim

10% discount is not important to us either. It would be nice if we are all in the same area.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

discount, not important

together, very important. safer for the kids to play with friends.


----------



## Moosegut

Ditto. Discount's not a big deal. Since you're doing all the legwork, I'm open to whatever is easiest for you. Want me to make my own reservations - I can and will. Want me to send you the money for a group reservation - I can and will. Again, whatever is easiest for you. Just let me know Tim.

Scott


----------



## johnp

Same here whatever is easier going either way hell if I want to save 10% I could lift my foot off the pedal a bit







.

John


----------



## dmbcfd

John,
I didn't think your foot could lift off the pedal. Isn't that hard to do with those lead shoes?









Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, it looks like everyone is for being together, but doesn't mind about the discount. I will try to call them tomorrow. Was going to do it today, but we got busy at work and I didn't get a chance.

Tim


----------



## johnp

Ok Steve your right the only time I back off is for you to catch up
















John


----------



## Thor

Tim

Thanks for all of your legwork.









Thor


----------



## mollyp

Tim,

Count us in too! We've never been to a rally, but DH just consented to go. We are willing to go along with whatever reservation/payment procedure is decided on. 10% discount not that important to us either, would rather be in a group.

Mollyp


----------



## HootBob

Mollyp
Glad to hear that you are going us









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I haven't forgot you guys. Tried to call this morning, got no answer. I tried again later this afternoon, but just as the phone started ringing, I had to leave quickly (was at work). I will try again tomorrow.

Tim

OH yeah, we are up to 12 campers. Looking good so far.


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> Mollyp
> Glad to hear that you are going us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]66029[/snapback]​


Ditto - We are glad you can join us as well action

Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Wow!

Just read this entire thread and can't believe I missed it. Great work to all involved in putting this together!

Put Luv2rv down as a definate maybe at this point.

Like Hurricane said, closer we get the easier it will be to commit.

I've been busy planning our 2 week Florida Outback adventure at the end of January so haven't had much time to read.

Wayne














sunny


----------



## Thor

Wayne

Glad you can join us. I can't wait to meet you, considering we live 20min apart.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut

Thor said:


> Wayne
> 
> Glad you can join us.Â I can't wait to meet you, considering we live 20min apart.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]66385[/snapback]​


Glad he can come too. Now, if only you guys from Canada could spell BROOK*LYN*. HEY! I'M CAMPIN HERE! WADDAYOULOOKINAT? GEDOUTTAHERE!









Scott


----------



## HootBob

Wayne glad to hear that you are a definate maybe









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Lets see. Thor lives 20 min from Wayne but they are both driving to Stroudsburg Pa to meet.









John


----------



## Moosegut

tdvffjohn said:


> Lets see. Thor lives 20 min from Wayne but they are both driving to Stroudsburg Pa to meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]66402[/snapback]​


Hey! So are we and we're only 20 to 30 minutes away.


----------



## tdvffjohn

This is true, but Stroudsburg is a little over an hour away for us. For Thor its closer to 8

John


----------



## Moosegut

tdvffjohn said:


> This is true, but Stroudsburg is a little over an hour away for us. For Thor its closer to 8
> 
> John
> [snapback]66451[/snapback]​


Yeah. They should try to carpool.


----------



## tdvffjohn

They do allow doubles on the NY Thruway


----------



## Moosegut

tdvffjohn said:


> They do allow doubles on the NY Thruway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]66453[/snapback]​


Hey, since you mention doubles, I saw someone in here with a picture of his boat behind his trailer. Now, I know that just aint happenin in NJ, but do you know of any states where it's legal?

Scott


----------



## Thor

We just have the "what ever it takes" state of mind.

But I like the idea of drafting Wayne - Should save me a couple bucks on fuel









Thor


----------



## Moosegut

Thor said:


> We just have the "what ever it takes" state of mind.
> 
> But I like the idea of drafting Wayne - Should save me a couple bucks on fuel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]66523[/snapback]​


Yeah, you can work together like Canadian geese. Just pull out in front and take turns. And when you go home - *TAKE SOME OF THOSE GEESE WITH YOU!!!* They don't seem to realize that THEY'RE SUPPOSED TO GO BACK TO CANADA!


----------



## HootBob

How many Canadian geese can they fit in their campers









Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

According to Article 28-2 of the Import/Export laws, Any Canadian citizen is allowed to export 62.5 Canadian Geese per adult person in each vehicle. However a "Special Allowance" will be granted for owners of Outback camping equipment, said limit shall be increased to 94.625 geese per allowed person.

In other words take them back home with ya along with all of the dumb White Crows that hang out in the Wal-Mart parking lot.


----------



## johnp

Let's load up Thor's trailer before he leaves







Just think of what that would look and smell like when he got home
















John


----------



## Thor

Outstanding Guys!!!

LMAO









Now lets start talking about Canadian Back Bacon









Do my American friends know that this is?

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Isn't that a special way the bacon is cured and seasoned









Don


----------



## huntr70

Thor said:


> Outstanding Guys!!!
> 
> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets start talking about Canadian Back Bacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do my American friends know that this is?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]66566[/snapback]​


That is the Canadian bacon made from the strip of meat above the tenderloin....different than the American bacon which is smoked from a different area of the pig.

Steve


----------



## Thor

Your right and it is seasoned differently. Now Canadian Back Bacon BBQ'd with fresh corn on the cob (hmmmmm in the best Homer voice).

Yes you can get the normal style bacon in Canada as well.









Thor


----------



## Moosegut

Thor said:


> Now Canadian Back Bacon BBQ'd with fresh corn on the cob (hmmmmm in the best Homer voice).[snapback]66603[/snapback]​


So . . . you'll be making that for all of us for the potluck?


----------



## HootBob

No Thor makes a mean salmon
















Don


----------



## luv2rv

LMAO.

I know .. I know... 20 minutes away and Thor and I have never met. We plan to attend the Niagara Rally for certain and hopefully this one.

I look forward to meeting as many of you as possible. I count all of you among my friends though we've never met.

Wayne


----------



## HootBob

Thanks friend
That what I love about Rallies
Meeting more outbackers
















Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Ahhhh Canadian bacon, REAL salt & vinegar potato chips and the topper, **** milk in a bag


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> Ahhhh Canadian bacon, REAL salt & vinegar potato chips and the topper, **** milk in a bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]66678[/snapback]​


You cannot buy milk in a bag?

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Not unless the cow who owns it is attached......


----------



## tdvffjohn

LMAO


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, I just got off the phone with the Otter Lake people. Here is the poop so far.

I can reserve the sites under one name, and they will hold them for two weeks to allow everyone to call in individually and secure their site with deposits. After the two weeks, they will try to keep us together, but no guarantee.

Also, the woman told me there is a loop that has 15 sites, a pavilion, and a bath house all together. She said many of the groups like to use that area. The only thing there is that there are only 4 sewer hook up sites in that loop, and they do not have a pump out service, so if one needed to dump mid-weekend, they would have to un-hook and drag to the dump station, or use a portable tote tank.

What I would like is for everyone to send me their preference of hookup's, and whether or not this area she mentioned would be all right. If more then 4 sewer hookups are needed, I think we would need to look to another area.

Also, I have been finding it difficult to find the time to log in this last week or two, so if you could send your preferences to my email : [email protected] it would work much better. Hopefully, we can firm things up with the campground by the end of the week.

Wayne, I'll add you to the list of maybe's.

Tim


----------



## huntr70

Sounds good Tim.

Email is on the way to you.

We usually try to get full hookups, but we can make it for a weekend without sewer. The biggest thing is that the gray tank fills quickly, but if we use the showers there, and do dishes once a day instead of every meal, we are OK.

Steve


----------



## johnp

I'm not fussy about hookups for a weekend W/E is fine for me. Have you seen a map of the campsites?

John


----------



## huntr70

johnp2000 said:


> I'm not fussy about hookups for a weekend W/E is fine for me. Have you seen a map of the campsites?
> 
> John
> [snapback]66748[/snapback]​


If I were to venture a guess, I would say we are in the A section of the map....see it HERE.

It looks the lower left side of the map has a loop with a bath house and pavilion. Looks about right for the hookups also. If thats the spot they want to put us, I'm good with that. It looks close to the indoor pool and some other stuff....gotta keep the kiddies happy









Steve


----------



## Thor

Tim

I really do not care about full hook-ups; however I would like to dump prior to leaving. I do not wish to lug back my black water to Canada







The short is full hook-ups if I cannot dump, but anything if I can. (It can be done near by)

Thor


----------



## Moosegut

Tim,

E-mail's on the way but figured I'd post here too.

Water and electricâ€™s fine with me â€" sewer if ya got an extra. If not, give the sewer to someone else - maybe Thor so he can dump his tanks to make room for the geese we're gonna load him up with.









Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn

Worst thing is as soon as one of the people who have the sewer sight leave we can back on that site and dump. Tim gets one for his work.

John


----------



## huntr70

There is a dump station on site.........

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Doesn't matter to me just give me W & E








Beside Tim said that there are 4 sewer sites just take the honey pot on wheels and dump at one of them









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Sorry folks, I just read my own post and found out that I typed my address wrong, so if have tried to e-mail me and got it returned that is why. The correct address is: [email protected]

Please go ahead and resend it, even if you have posted here already. I have replied to those I have received. Could you also let me know how many people will be attending with your party, as that way, we can start to get an idea just how many folks we will need to entertain for the weekend.

From looking at the map, I would also make the assumptiont that the lower left corner of the "section A" map is where the woman was talking about.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Tim

You know this 1st thing that goes is your mind. Next year the big 40.

Sorry I couldn't resist. Yah, I know, it ist the same milestone next year for me as well









Thor


----------



## camping479

I think I know the loop, it's the "H" loop down by the lake on map A, nice sites. We stayed in H-8 with full hookups. I'm sure the girls would prefer that if possible.

Mike


----------



## Moosegut

Thor said:


> Tim
> 
> You know this 1st thing that goes is your mind.Â Next year the big 40.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist.Â Yah, I know, it ist the same milestone next year for me as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]66842[/snapback]​


40? You snot-nosed kids!


----------



## HootBob

I remember turning 40









Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Bring the Geritol for this group....


----------



## johnp

I remember turning 40 I think







It might have been almost a year ago

John


----------



## camping479

40's still a couple years off here









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

40 , I cant remember 10 yrs ago


----------



## Thor

Hootbob

You must have just rolled the big four O.

Enough about age - back to more important things like beer. Hey maybe for sat potluck , we should all bring a different beer...kinda like potluck drinking









Thor


----------



## huntr70

That would be sweet......

Like local stuff from everyone's location.









Steve


----------



## HootBob

Thor
it will be 2 over








I like your idea
I'll even have a baby sitter on hand









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

First off, Thor, it's not next year, it's next month!









JohnP, I still haven't heard from you on site preference, and you are the only one I'm waiting on. No pressure though.....









Locals sound good. Dublin, Ireland is local to Danbury right? Only the best comes from St. James Gate Brewery. Hmmmm, Guiness is Good (in my best Homer Simpson voice)

Tim


----------



## Thor

How local is local? Does my basement count as local? I brew a mean honey beer







. No wait that is what I use to remove stains from my driveway.

Local beer it is - 2 different flavours, 6 of each.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Nice work Tim

reservation made.

John


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> Nice work Tim
> 
> reservation made.
> 
> John
> [snapback]67387[/snapback]​


Ditto.........








Can't wait!









Steve


----------



## johnp

Did I miss something







are we already making reservations









John


----------



## HootBob

I will be calling tomorrow after work to book









Don


----------



## huntr70

johnp2000 said:


> Did I miss something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are we already making reservations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]67408[/snapback]​


Tim sent out emails today about having reservations open for the next 2 weeks.

We are each responsible for our own reservations.

sunny 
Steve


----------



## johnp

I didn't get that email









John


----------



## Thor

Got the email

Thanks
Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

JohnP,

Just PM'd you the info. For some reason, your email server doesn't like me. I got the message returned to me several times.

Tim


----------



## Thurston

Reservations are made.

Thanks Tim.









Steve


----------



## johnp

Thanks for the PM's guys reservations are made and email is now working.

John


----------



## HootBob

Just got off the phone with Otter Lake
Reservation are made
















Don


----------



## huntr70

Since plans are being finalized for this, I will now be open to suggestions as to what snacks I should bring along.
















Anything under the Keebler, Sunshine, Famous Amos names, as well as Kellogg's Rice Krispie Treats, cereal bars, and Nutrigrain bars are open game.

Post some suggestions, or PM me with what you would like to snack on.....

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

BEER nuts


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> BEER nuts
> [snapback]67531[/snapback]​


I got 1 set of those available......

Oops!! I thought that said DEER nuts...
















I got them from under a buck....









Keebler doesn't package those.....









Steve


----------



## HootBob

Steve you are more than welcome to bring what ever snack you would like.
Kids usually aren't fushy









Don


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> Since plans are being finalized for this, I will now be open to suggestions as to what snacks I should bring along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything under the Keebler, Sunshine, Famous Amos names, as well as Kellogg's Rice Krispie Treats, cereal bars, and Nutrigrain bars are open game.
> 
> Post some suggestions, or PM me with what you would like to snack on.....
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]67530[/snapback]​


Oh man! Who do you work for? You're my new best friend.







E.L. Fudge is only the best cookie in the world. DW however prefers ice cream if you have any contacts there - any flavor, any brand.


----------



## huntr70

I'll give you a hint......see my avatar.

Sorry to say, but the ELFudge line is being cut to just the Original Butter, and Double Stuff.

Peanut Butter Double Stuff, S'mores, and Butterfinger are all discontinued.

Guess I'll have to put ELFudge on the list..........









Steve


----------



## Thor

Moosegut, How can you be Huntr70 best friend, when he already has one north of the border?

Cookies









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Yeah but Thor
He already has one just a couple of miles up the road








And those snacks are pretty good and those Strwberry/Cheese Bars things









Don


----------



## Thor

Ok, I guess I will have to bring the coffee if Huntr70 brings the snacks









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Ah Tim Horton coffee























Don


----------



## johnp

Don sorry to hear there are no Tim Horton's your way. Tim Horton's bought out Bess Eaton so now we have them all over. Great ice coffee









John


----------



## Thor

There is a Tim's just at the border. How do you like your coffee? I'll just go thru the drive-thru, Outback and all to get everyone their cup of java









Thor


----------



## HootBob

That's very nice of you Thor
But by the time you get to the rally it will be cold









Don


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> That's very nice of you Thor
> But by the time you get to the rally it will be cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]67758[/snapback]​


That would make it...

"Thor's Iced coffee"
























Steve


----------



## johnp

Don I could bring some hot coffee but I think Steve will have a hard time keeping up with me.









John


----------



## Thor

huntr70 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very nice of you Thor
> But by the time you get to the rally it will be cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]67758[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That would make it...
> 
> "Thor's Iced coffee"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]67775[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I do believe every Outback is equiped with a microwave









Thor

PS - I drive very quickly









Thor


----------



## HootBob

You know I never had one of those Ice coffees are they good
Thor that takes the fun out of it









Don


----------



## Moosegut

Just got off the phone with Otter Lake - reservation is made. Thanks for all the work Tim.

Scott


----------



## huntr70

Hey guys...I think I found my new drinking glasses.....









Now, if I can find them in neon.......or glow in the dark
















Steve


----------



## Thor

So how do we get those glasses to fit in a Outback. I think I would have to mod the cupboard....no wait the enterance door









Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

johnp2000 said:


> Don I could bring some hot coffee but I think Steve will have a hard time keeping up with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]67783[/snapback]​


I heard that.









Steve


----------



## Moosegut

Steve,

I'm gonna fill mine with milk - the better to dunk E.L. Fudge in.


----------



## johnp

dmbcfd said:


> johnp2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don I could bring some hot coffee but I think Steve will have a hard time keeping up with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]67783[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]67937[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wow 24 hours your slipping
John


----------



## HootBob

I wonder how many cases of E.L. Fudge you can dunk in that glass









Don


----------



## Moosegut

HootBob said:


> I wonder how many cases of E.L. Fudge you can dunk in that glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]67947[/snapback]​


You could dump a whole case in and let em float around a bit - then just spoon em out. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Thor

It would be like bobbing for apples









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Just to funny









Don


----------



## huntr70

So.........

Now I am going to have to bring CASES of E.L. Fudge????
















Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

All in favor?







..............BYOM....bring your own milk


----------



## HootBob

Here!!! Here!!!









By the way I got my comformation letter from Otter Lake today
It doesn't have a site# on it though

Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Made our reservation yesterday. Only 6 months to go......

Steve


----------



## Thurston

HootBob said:


> By the way I got my comformation letter from Otter Lake today
> It doesn't have a site# on it though


Don

I asked what site# we would be on when I called to make reservations, she said we could pick the sites as we come in.

Steve


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> All in favor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............BYOM....bring your own milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]68191[/snapback]​


I 2nd that motion









Thor


----------



## HootBob

That's cool Steve
Thanks for the info

Thor I'll 3rd that
Don


----------



## Moosegut

Thurston said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I got my comformation letter from Otter Lake today
> It doesn't have a site# on it though
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> 
> I asked what site# we would be on when I called to make reservations, she said we could pick the sites as we come in.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]68249[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hmmmm. She asked me what size rig I had and when I told her, she said I was on site 10. I guess it doesn't really matter.

Scott


----------



## huntr70

Heck....I'm still waiting for the confirmation in the mail............

Steve


----------



## Thurston

[/quote]
Hmmmm. She asked me what size rig I had and when I told her, she said I was on site 10. I guess it doesn't really matter.

Scott
[snapback]68292[/snapback]​[/quote]

Scott

She also asked our trailer length. Did you ask for full hookups? There are only 4 full hookup sites. Maybe thats why you got a site#.

Steve


----------



## Moosegut

Thurston said:


> Scott
> 
> She also asked our trailer length. Did you ask for full hookups? There are only 4 full hookup sites. Maybe thats why you got a site#.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]68319[/snapback]​


Nope, didn't ask for full hook up. I just gave her the size and she said I was in 10. I'll give her a call to make sure she didn't put me in one of the sites with full hookups. There are four people who need them and I'm not one of them.


----------



## huntr70

She asked me too...about length and slide outs.

Didn't get a site # though.......

Or a confo in the mail....









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

My confirmation came yesterday

John

no site given


----------



## johnp

When I asked about a site number I was told we could take any W/E site in that loop and those sites will take any size trailer.

She also said the sewer sites are only 20 x12' so good luck









just kidding









John


----------



## huntr70

................still no confo in the mail today...........









guess I'll soon have to call again.









Steve


----------



## Thor

johnp2000 said:


> When I asked about a site number I was told we could take any W/E site in that loop and those sites will take any size trailer.
> 
> She also said the sewer sites are only 20 x12' so good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]68360[/snapback]​


John

Your TT is 28' long on a 20x12 site???? Now add the rear slide and you will be 33' long. Now I know you are good in backing up your TT but I would like to see you try on this site









Thor


----------



## johnp

Thats simple unhook the trailer in the road and park the avalanche in the site









But I'm not on a sewer site









Or I could see just how far I could stuff the trailer in the woods with the 496 locked in 4 lo
















I would have the first 27rsdsmb (rear slide,dinette slide,mid buckle)









John


----------



## HootBob

John

Your TT is 28' long on a 20x12 site???? Now add the rear slide and you will be 33' long. Now I know you are good in backing up your TT but I would like to see you try on this site









Thor
[snapback]68418[/snapback]​
Yeah but you should see Thor backing up,He's good specially in a swamp









Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Don,

Remember Thor gets ants in his pants and has to change sites just for different scenery.

Hey Thor, Pebbles (da wife) got herself a pair of Wellies from my mother for Christmas last weekend, after seeing your neighbors wife wearing them. She is all ready now.

kevin


----------



## Thor

John

Outstanding response. But isn't your truck 22' long?









Don

The reason I backed up into a small lake was just so I could see you stand in it while you were helping me backup









Kevin/Don

Wellies are great (Your DW will really enjoy them...watch out next year, you will be getting a pair







) to have while camping in the rain, mabay young hootbob should get a pair. The Wellies would have to at least reach his chin in order for him to stay dry.







All kidding aside, I just got myself a pair too... these ones also have steel toes. arh arh (In the best Tim the Tool Man's laugh)

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor anything to help a friend out








Lets hope for no rain at the next one

Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> Thor anything to help a friend out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope for no rain at the next one
> 
> Don
> [snapback]68496[/snapback]​


Your right, the rain will stay in the 05 camping season









Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

Got my confirmation today, site H-9. Only 148 days to go.......I better start getting ready.

Steve


----------



## johnp

Maybe you should leave now to get a head start
































John


----------



## dmbcfd

johnp2000 said:


> Maybe you should leave now to get a head start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]68610[/snapback]​


Ha Ha, very funny. Since that truck shed about 1000 lbs., it doesn't do too bad.

Steve


----------



## mollyp

Reservations made, confirmation received. No site #.

Wendy


----------



## huntr70

Well, it looks like I am going to have to call Otter Lake and check my reservations.....

I gave it a week after everyone else got their confo, and still didn't get anything.

I'll keep you guys posted.









Steve


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> Well, it looks like I am going to have to call Otter Lake and check my reservations.....
> 
> I gave it a week after everyone else got their confo, and still didn't get anything.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]68812[/snapback]​


Steve,

Did you get anything from them? I got mine tucked away in a brochure and some other information about the campground. I kept the brochure and was about to toss the incidental stuff when I saw a postcard - that was the confirmation.

Scott


----------



## huntr70

I got nadda, nicht, nothing, zilch......

When I made the reservation, the woman said she would have a brochure and confirmation in the mail by Friday.....2 weeks ago.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Steve
I would give them a call as soon as you can.
Just to make sure.

Don


----------



## Thor

I am with Steve. I will call in the 1st week of the new year

Thor


----------



## huntr70

Tried calling today.....answering machine says they are only in the office on Fridays thru Mondays.

Guess I'll wait until next week after New Year's.

Steve


----------



## huntr70

Well, I just got off the phone with a gentleman from Otter Lake.

It seems as though they don't have any record of my reservation for that weekend. They do have three sites left.....1 with a deposit and no name, and 2 unreserved. (what are the chances that the one is mine??!!)

Of course, when I made the reservation, the woman asked for a credit card number for the deposit, and I haven't received any conformation yet.

As of right now, he is looking into it, and will get back to me.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

Chances are pretty good









As long as you make it.

John


----------



## huntr70

UPDATE!!
















Just got the call that they do have my deposit, just wasn't entered into their computer system









So....now we should be all set!!! sunny

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Glad to hear everything is in order. Now we just have to wait 'til spring, and as the finishing flakes fall on a freah 10", I most now make way for the snow blower.....come on spring...

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Glad to hear that you got things straighten out Steve









Don


----------



## huntr70

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Glad to hear everything is in order. Now we just have to wait 'til spring, and as the finishing flakes fall on a freah 10", I most now make way for the snow blower.....come on spring...
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]70169[/snapback]​


Wow...

Glad we just got rain out of that 10 inches of snow.......

Actually, it's still raining here.....

Steve


----------



## HootBob

I'll second that Steve
















Don


----------



## johnp

They cancelled all the schools in RI my boss cancelled work and I can still see the grass. Way to go weatherman scare everyone for nothing









John


----------



## tdvffjohn

Its the only job you do not lose your job for being wrong a lot


----------



## HootBob

Its the only job you do not lose your job for being wrong a lot

I wish my job was like that









Don


----------



## johnp

Let's not bash the poor weatherman he is great at telling you what happened that day and giving a weather lesson for 5 minutes.









John


----------



## Moosegut

Just noticed that Otter Lake confirmed my reservation and gave me site number 10 but I looked at it and that is a full hookup site. I really don't feel like trying to straighten this out over the phone, so if it's okay with all you guys, I'll just wait until I get there and tell them that I need to be on one of the W&E sites.

That's probably the easiest all around. The four people who got the full hookups know who they are and they can just get those sites when they get in. Or, should you remind us who they are again Tim? I looked through the posts to find that list - I thought you had mentioned who they were - but I couldn't find it.

We'll all just have to make sure the campground puts us in the correct type of site when we arrive. It's the new year! Starting to get excited!

Scott


----------



## Lady Di

I am not usually this late with things, but I just called Otter Lake and they still had 1 site left. They don't anymore. We are in H2. This will be exciting! Our first Outbackers Rally.


----------



## HootBob

Lady Di
Glad to hear that you got a site
Good thing you didn't wait any longer.

Don


----------



## huntr70

We are in H-1.........

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Does any one have a count on who is going and what site they are?

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I will go over things and post it today.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, after many, many reviews of about 9 pages of this thread, as well as email's I have received, I have the following information for your reading pleasure.

Below is a list of people who have made reservations.

From PA
Hootbob, Thurston, Kernfour (through Thurston), Huntr70

From NJ
Camping479, tdvffJohn, Moosegut

From NY
MollyP

From CT
hatcityhosehauler

From RI
JohnP2000

From MA
dfbcfd

From ?
LadyDi

Folks that have said they are coming, but have not indicated whether they have made reservations or not?
Thor

I make this as 13 total campers with Thor in the mix. Thor, if you have made a reservation, could you just drop me an email to let me know, and a site# if you were given one.

LadyDi, glad you could join us.

It's getting closer..........









Tim


----------



## HootBob

Nice job Tim

LadyDi is also from PA. (Northumberland )
Thats 5 from PA.
















Don


----------



## Thor

Tim

We have called, but no reply yet. I will call tomorrow again.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut

Tim,

Do you know who the four who requested the full hookups are? Otter Lake put me on site 10 (a full hookup) and I'll just find out which of the four has been given a W&E site and trade.

Scott


----------



## camping479

We asked for full hookups, I'll check with my dw tonight and see what the deal is.

Mike


----------



## HootBob

Thor have you heard anything 
Are you going to attend Otter Lake

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

I have received a letter from Otter Lake but have not opened it yet. I will explain in a separate thread.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> I have received a letter from Otter Lake but have not opened it yet. I will explain in a separate thread.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]76662[/snapback]​


OK Thor
Sure hope you'll be there









Don


----------



## Thor

Right now we are still planning on attending. We will know more after the "family meeting" Today I cancelled our Vegas trip ... May is still a long time away and alot can happen sunny

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, hope to see you there, but take care of the family first. If there is anything we can do to help, just drop us a line.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Without having to reread this whole thing, *when* and *where* is this trip again????

kevin


----------



## huntr70

hurricaneplumber said:


> Without having to reread this whole thing, *when* and *where* is this trip again????
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]77115[/snapback]​


Place- Otter Lake, Marshalls Creeks, PA

When- May 12-14th.

Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber

So are you all reserved?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Kevin,

Yes, We all reserved back in December. If you'd like to try to get in, call them and ask to be near the group that is under my name, Tim Smith. We'd love to have you. We were able to get almost everyone in one loop that has a pavillion in the center, so I don't know if there are anymore sites in that loop. They were only going to hold them for two weeks or so.

The phone number is 1-800-345-1369

Let me know how you make out.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

TS,

I will run it by the Boss and see if I catch anything. May is hard becasue of softball but I will check.

KS


----------



## HootBob

Kevin just tell her that silly kid that was running through the puddles in Canada is going!!!!
And you have to see the second part of his Act
















Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> Kevin just tell her that silly kid that was running through the puddles in Canada is going!!!!
> And you have to see the second part of his Act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]77272[/snapback]​


I will pay to see that again. I made $100 from the betting pool
















Thor


----------



## HootBob

Good one Thor









Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I asked her lastnight and she said "Why aren't we going on that trip?" Then I reminded her about YHB and she said "Ohhhh, I see"







(not really, just goshing)

She did ask Why aren't we going on that trip? though. Actually the softball schedule and travelling basketball typically conflict with that time of year, the reson we didn't go to Camp Yogi last year.

I will keep working on it and who knows where it will end up.

And I appreciate the offer Thor for you paying for us to go, may take you up on it.


----------



## HootBob

Kevin it would be great if you could make it
Time will tell
By the way you wouldn't have to burn your leveling blocks there.

Don


----------



## Thor

Hurrican

I love your new avatar







At least they kept the fire going another couple of hrs.









HP's Levelling blocks
















Thor


----------



## SharonAG

Hi all
Just got the word that prom is the next week, so we might make it....have to ask hubby....Should know in a day or so... Hope to see ya there!
SharonAG


----------



## tdvffjohn

Good news


----------



## HootBob

SharonAG said:


> Hi all
> Just got the word that prom is the next week, so we might make it....have to ask hubby....Should know in a day or so... Hope to see ya there!
> SharonAG
> [snapback]77843[/snapback]​


That would be great
The more the Merrier









Don


----------



## damar92

Okay, could someone summarize this rally for me, I tried to read the thread but got lost somewhere on page 16. Where is it? When? and can we attend? I'm new to this site and would love to get involved. Thanks.
Darryl


----------



## Fire44

huntr70 said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without having to reread this whole thing, *when* and *where* is this trip again????
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]77115[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Place- Otter Lake, Marshalls Creeks, PA
> 
> When- May 12-14th.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]77150[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I don't think that I will be able to attend but here is the info you are looking for....and I am sure that they would be happy to have you attend.

Gary


----------



## damar92

Thanks Gary,

I was hoping I wouldn't have to read all that.
Darryl


----------



## Fire44

No problem...by the way the camp ground website is www.otterlake.com

Gary


----------



## huntr70

Fire44 said:


> No problem...by the way the camp ground website is www.otterlake.com
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]77901[/snapback]​


I think the area we are in is section H.

Steve


----------



## SharonAG

We are booked for site H-4

Sharon


----------



## tdvffjohn

SharonAG

Does anyone know what our total count of family s are??

John


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> SharonAG
> 
> Does anyone know what our total count of family s are??
> 
> John
> [snapback]78325[/snapback]​


John the way I figure it looks like 14-yes and 2 don't know

Don


----------



## huntr70

I'm claiming a chaise lounge at the indoor pool right now!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> I'm claiming a chaise lounge at the indoor pool right now!!!
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]78583[/snapback]​


That's good Steve you can watch the young lad then









Don


----------



## Thor

Steve

I do not think you have a chance at the pool lounge chair.... remember young Hootbob will be around









Thor


----------



## huntr70

Thor said:


> Steve
> 
> I do not think you have a chance at the pool lounge chair.... remember young Hootbob will be around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]78593[/snapback]​


I didn't say it would be a DRY chair........

Steve


----------



## Thor

Steve

LOL

Thor


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> I do not think you have a chance at the pool lounge chair.... remember young Hootbob will be around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]78593[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it would be a DRY chair........
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]78793[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That's for sure
















Don


----------



## Fire44

OK........

Just got the wife to OK me going with my son while she is working....on Mothers Day Weekend. I think that the Mothers Day Dinner I am going to have to buy is going to be really bad!!!!!









Called Otter Lake and there is no more sites in the H loop, was able to get J-33, just around the corner near the playground.

Gary


----------



## HootBob

That is great Gary
Sorry you couldn't get in H loop
But its still pretty close though









Don


----------



## Thor

Fire44 said:


> OK........
> 
> Just got the wife to OK me going with my son while she is working....on Mothers Day Weekend. I think that the Mothers Day Dinner I am going to have to buy is going to be really bad!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called Otter Lake and there is no more sites in the H loop, was able to get J-33, just around the corner near the playground.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]81780[/snapback]​


Let me get this right!!!!

We all can have a beer at your TT while we are watching our children play







Better yet, how about you watch the children while we have a beer









Thor


----------



## Fire44

Sure....bring down your chairs.....I don't know if I will have enough beer, I am really close to my max tow rating.

But I will do my best!!!

And I don't babysit!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Thor

Fire44 said:


> Sure....bring down your chairs.....I don't know if I will have enough beer, I am really close to my max tow rating.
> 
> But I will do my best!!!
> 
> And I don't babysit!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]81853[/snapback]​


LOL

But just think how much lighter you will be on the return trip home. The weight saving alone will pay for the beer.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

I can send the youngest DD to watch the kids









Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> I can send the youngest DD to watch the kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]81863[/snapback]​


Don - I like the way you think









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Wow, work 50 hours overtime, that keeps me away from the forum for a week or two, and the next thing you know, we have more attendee's.

Glad you will be able to make it Gary. I will get an updated list posted as soon as possible.

Tim


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Wow, work 50 hours overtime, that keeps me away from the forum for a week or two, and the next thing you know, we have more attendee's.
> 
> Glad you will be able to make it Gary. I will get an updated list posted as soon as possible.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]81985[/snapback]​


Tim

That is some serious O/T. Just think of all of the toys you can buy with the extra $$. Just think of it as a reward for working so hard. Welcome back









Thor


----------



## HootBob

WOW Tim that is alot of O/T
Is there an upgrade in the future










Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> WOW Tim that is alot of O/T
> Is there an upgrade in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]82656[/snapback]​


yah, maybe back to a GM TV














Just having some fun, nice looking truck









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Actually, that OT was spent this week. Our dryer quit working. The wife has been after me to get a new washer and dryer for over a year. I figured, well if it's just the door switch, I'll fix it, if it's something else, then I'd think about new....well, it's not the door switch, so the yesterday, the wife went out and bought a new front load washer, and new dryer. Most expensive appliance repair I've ever payed for.....









Actually the OT was because we are having some mandatory training at work, that they are sending two shifts at a time too, so they are hiring an entire shift back, plus, if the night shift wants the night off, they hire for them. It was one heck of a long week, but Friday sure was nice (payday). My shift goes to the class this week.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Actually, that OT was spent this week. Our dryer quit working. The wife has been after me to get a new washer and dryer for over a year. I figured, well if it's just the door switch, I'll fix it, if it's something else, then I'd think about new....well, it's not the door switch, so the yesterday, the wife went out and bought a new front load washer, and new dryer. Most expensive appliance repair I've ever payed for.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the OT was because we are having some mandatory training at work, that they are sending two shifts at a time too, so they are hiring an entire shift back, plus, if the night shift wants the night off, they hire for them. It was one heck of a long week, but Friday sure was nice (payday). My shift goes to the class this week.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]82903[/snapback]​


WOW Tim
Sorry to hear of the appliance trouble
So there was an upgrade going on








So does this mean you'll get a little more time off or aleast some relief Hopefully!!!

Don


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Actually, that OT was spent this week. Our dryer quit working. The wife has been after me to get a new washer and dryer for over a year. I figured, well if it's just the door switch, I'll fix it, if it's something else, then I'd think about new....well, it's not the door switch, so the yesterday, the wife went out and bought a new front load washer, and new dryer. Most expensive appliance repair I've ever payed for.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the OT was because we are having some mandatory training at work, that they are sending two shifts at a time too, so they are hiring an entire shift back, plus, if the night shift wants the night off, they hire for them. It was one heck of a long week, but Friday sure was nice (payday). My shift goes to the class this week.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]82903[/snapback]​


Your Outback has a washer and dryer
















Thor


----------



## damar92

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Actually, that OT was spent this week. Our dryer quit working. The wife has been after me to get a new washer and dryer for over a year. I figured, well if it's just the door switch, I'll fix it, if it's something else, then I'd think about new....well, it's not the door switch, so the yesterday, the wife went out and bought a new front load washer, and new dryer. Most expensive appliance repair I've ever payed for.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the OT was because we are having some mandatory training at work, that they are sending two shifts at a time too, so they are hiring an entire shift back, plus, if the night shift wants the night off, they hire for them. It was one heck of a long week, but Friday sure was nice (payday). My shift goes to the class this week.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]82903[/snapback]​


 It must be in the air or on the television, do all these women want the same things at the same time, We just went out this weekend and did the same thing. My DW actually got nervous writing out that huge check, she said she would rather be spending it on camping or something. For the price we paid for the washer and dryer I hope they fold the clothes and put them away too. She made me move them up from the basement too, extra work but I guess she worth it. (I hope she doesn't catch this post) or I'll be doing all the laundry.
Darryl

I envy you with all that over time Tim, we can't seem to generate any in this fire company.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

This time of year, we usually don't see much either, but this class is what generated it all.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Well with a little over 2 months to go 
it will soon be time to start figuring out what we want to do with a "Pot Luck"

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

HootBob said:


> Well with a little over 2 months to go
> it will soon be time to start figuring out what we want to do with a "Pot Luck"
> 
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]84810[/snapback]​


Eat it


----------



## Fire44

Steamed Crabs????


----------



## RizFam

Hi action

We're new, so new that we don't even have our Trailer yet. 
However, we reserved site J-19 at Otter Lake & we are looking forward to meeting you all.

Riz


----------



## Moosegut

RizFam said:


> Hi action
> 
> We're new, so new that we don't even have our Trailer yet.
> However, we reserved site J-19 at Otter Lake & we are looking forward to meeting you all.
> 
> Riz
> [snapback]84966[/snapback]​


Excellent! The Jersey contingent is gonna be formidable.


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> Hi action
> 
> We're new, so new that we don't even have our Trailer yet.
> However, we reserved site J-19 at Otter Lake & we are looking forward to meeting you all.
> 
> Riz
> [snapback]84966[/snapback]​


There you go Riz now everyone going will know that you will be joining us also
This Rally is getting bigger









Don


----------



## camping479

J-19, nice site, we've stayed over in that area. Glad you can make it.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Riz,

Glad you can make it. PM me with your email address, # attending, and which model you have. I'll add you to the master list.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Allright everyone, here is the latest and greatest. If your name does not appear on this list, or if something is not accurate, email or PM me with the corrections. Do not just reply to the forum, as I have not had alot of time to check in lately.

Thanks

From/Name #attending Model# site #

CT/Hatcityhosehauler 4 26RS TBA
PA/Hootbob 6 26RS TBA
PA/Thurston 4 28RSS TBA
PA/Kernfour 4 28RSS TBA
PA/Huntr70 4 28BHS H1
NJ/Camping479 4 21RS TBA
MA/dmbcfd 4 25RSS H9
NJ/tdvffjohn 4 28RSDS TBA
RI/JohnP2000 4 28RSDS TBA
NJ/Moosegut 4 28RSDS H10
ON/Thor 4 28RSDS TBA
NY/MollyP 2 5'er TBA
PA/LadyDi 3 H2
DE/Fire44 2 27RSDS J33
NJ/RizFam J19

Still undecided, but hoping to attend, pended the Basketball schedule......

NY/Hurricaneplumber 28BHS TBD

My count so far is 15 families, with 53 persons attending. Not a bad gig if I do say so myself. Potluck planning will be starting soon, so watch your emails.

Tim


----------



## RizFam

Thanks!

Looking forward to meeting you.

Tim - (hatcityhosehauler) INCOMING PM









Riz


----------



## Fire44

Glad to hear you are coming. Always glad to have more. Looking forward to meeting everybody myself.

Gary


----------



## johnp

Hey Tim

Thanks for the trailer upgrade I didn't know I bought a 28rsds









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

That's what I have you on the list for, if it is something different, let me know.

Tim

Never mind. I just read your signature. I'll change it.

Tim


----------



## Highlander96

Guys....

I just booked PT-1. We are going to make it after all.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Highlander96 said:


> Guys....
> 
> I just booked PT-1. We are going to make it after all.
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]86922[/snapback]​


Good to hear









John


----------



## huntr70

That's great Tim!!!

Welcome aboard!

Just out of curiousity, where the heck is that site??? I can't even find it on the resort map...

Or is that the 'houseboat' option on the new Ob's???









Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

That put's us up to 17 Outbacks, and over 60 attendee's. Looks like it's going to be a good weekend.

I'll get a new list up later today.

Tim


----------



## Fire44

PT-1...you are docked right next to PT-73....McHales Navy!!!!!!!!!

Glad to hear that you are in Tim, looking forward to meeting everybody.

Just 70 days left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gary

I think I just found it....Section A of the on-line map. Right down by the softball field.


----------



## huntr70

Fire44 said:


> PT-1...you are docked right next to PT-73....McHales Navy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Glad to hear that you are in Tim, looking forward to meeting everybody.
> 
> Just 70 days left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gary
> 
> I think I just found it....Section A of the on-line map. Right down by the softball field.
> [snapback]86931[/snapback]​


Ah yes.....

now I see it. They snuck those 2 in there.
















Steve


----------



## HootBob

That's great Tim 
Glad to hear you got a site.
Even if its next to McHales Navy(I heard they can be rowdy)









Don


----------



## Highlander96

huntr70 said:


> That's great Tim!!!
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Just out of curiousity, where the heck is that site??? I can't even find it on the resort map...
> 
> Or is that the 'houseboat' option on the new Ob's???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]86925[/snapback]​


Right behind the ball fields. Just across from H Loop.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Just a short walk Tim









Don


----------



## Moosegut

They must have us spread around a bit. The folks at Otter Lake told me they don't have any of us near the trash - I'm assuming sites 4, 5 and 6. So, that leaves only 10 or 11 sites in that area, with 17 sites booked. But if they have us all in that general area we should easily be able to congregate at the pavillion.

I have one big problem with the potluck though - DW can't cook a thing. No, really. She'll be the first to admit it. She can make one dessert that's really great so we'll be bringing that. You guys will love it - really. We're really looking forward to it. Wow! Over 60 people at our first rally. I find that totally amazing.

See all you guys soon.

Scott


----------



## RizFam

Moosegut,

What do you mean, _ "at our first rally"_ I thought you all have these rallys all the time ............No?

Riz


----------



## HootBob

Mike going to start putting a list together for the Pot Luck
So just let him know what you are making or bringing

Don

PS Sorry Tim I forgot


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don

Mike and Chris (camping479) have volunteered to handle the Potluck Planning again this year. I just need to get him the email list, and then I'm sure he will be getting in contact with everyone.

Maybe Moosegut is talking about his first rally, or perhaps the first rally of the season....I'm not sure, but we had 14 campers at last years spring rally, a bunch more at the Ontario rally last Fall, and the Niagra Falls rally is up to 24 families last time I checked.

I do remember way back in 2004 when we had the first "Official Northeast Outbacker" rally in Shartlesville, PA. There were, ready for this.......three, that's right, 3 campers, They were, camping479, hootbob, and myself. We laid the foundation during that weekend for all future events, and each one has outdone the last.

Current list for the Spring rally will be posted later today.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut

RizFam said:


> Moosegut,
> 
> What do you mean, _ "at our first rally"_ I thought you all have these rallys all the time ............No?
> 
> Riz
> [snapback]87080[/snapback]​


It's the first for me Riz - we just got our Outback in September. We camp at Stokes all the time and we'll be going again in the next week or two, so if you guys want to join us we could have a "mini rally" that could count as our first.









Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn

For the Pot Luck, if Mike makes his meatless chile ( hope the name is correct) in his Dutch Oven, we can also make it a how to use the Dutch Oven class.

John


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> For the Pot Luck, if Mike makes his meatless chile ( hope the name is correct) in his Dutch Oven, we can also make it a how to use the Dutch Oven class.
> 
> John
> [snapback]87142[/snapback]​


 I like that Idea John
Since Mike was right next to me last year in New York
I was talking to him and watching how he makes it









Don


----------



## Moosegut

All right. You guys all have me on sites right now checking out Lodge Logic cookware. You're making me hungry too. Stop it!


----------



## camping479

I'll be hooking up with all those attending shortly so we can start organizing the potluck.

I'm not sure what I'll be making this time around, I made this italian sausage stew in the dutch oven last fall that was really good, maybe I'll make that again.

Mike


----------



## HootBob

camping479 said:


> I'll be hooking up with all those attending shortly so we can start organizing the potluck.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll be making this time around, I made this italian sausage stew in the dutch oven last fall that was really good, maybe I'll make that again.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]87158[/snapback]​


Sounds pretty good Mike 
If it's anything like the last stew you made. 
I can't wait to try it









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Count me in for Chocolate Chip cookies for dessert and I will also do something for main course.

John


----------



## Thor

Did some mention Food























Count us in









Thor


----------



## huntr70

How would everyone feel about a big crock pot full of chip steak for steak sandwiches??

Some cooked peppers and onions, and sauce on the side???

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Did some mention Food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count us in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]87219[/snapback]​


Oh sure, mention food and look who is all smiles








Couldn't resist it Thor
















Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Like I said before, if there's food, I'll eat it! Count me in for something. I don't know exactly what yet, but we have time to figure it out.

We are going to Las Vegas tomorrow, so I'll check in Friday or Saturday.

Steve


----------



## Thor

Steve

Have a blast in Vegas. Put me down $20 on black









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Have a great time Steve

Thor aren't you gonna save your money for NF casinos
















Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> Have a great time Steve
> 
> Thor aren't you gonna save your money for NF casinos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]87337[/snapback]​


Don

I have a system - Do not loose







have fun









Thor


----------



## RizFam

> It's the first for me Riz - we just got our Outback in September. We camp at Stokes all the time and we'll be going again in the next week or two, so if you guys want to join us we could have a "mini rally" that could count as our first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


Oh OK, I didn't realize you were fairly new. Stokes really? My brother has camped there many times, but we've never been. We might just have to take you up on that? Initially, we will want to stay close to home just in case we screw things up ..... which I'm sure we will. Once we are comfortable w/ the trailer then we will venture out further from home.

Riz


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

The first post of this thread has been updated with all the contact/reservation info.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> The first post of this thread has been updated with all the contact/reservation info.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]90894[/snapback]​


Nice job Tim
That should help all the new members

Don


----------



## RizFam

> QUOTE(tdvffjohn @ Mar 15 2006, 03:21 PM)
> QUOTE(RizFam @ Mar 15 2006, 01:36 PM)
> QUOTE
> 
> Red or white? Silly me I should bring both
> 
> Thor
> 
> Sounds good to me!
> A wine & cheese tasting party? Bring your favorite wine & cheese for Friday evening?
> Starting with Otter Lake ....... your thoughts?
> 
> Tami
> 
> Sounds like at least 2 are in for Fri nite wine and cheese
> 
> John
> 
> make that 3 and 4 - DW loves wine and cheese.
> 
> Thor


Anyone else interested?









Tami


----------



## camping479

RizFam said:


> QUOTE(tdvffjohn @ Mar 15 2006, 03:21 PM)
> QUOTE(RizFam @ Mar 15 2006, 01:36 PM)
> QUOTE
> 
> Red or white? Silly me I should bring bothÂ
> 
> Thor
> 
> Sounds good to me!
> A wine & cheese tasting party? Bring your favorite wine & cheese for Friday evening?
> Starting with Otter Lake ....... your thoughts?
> 
> Tami
> 
> Sounds like at least 2 are inÂ for Fri nite wine and cheese
> 
> John
> 
> make that 3 and 4 - DW loves wine and cheese.
> 
> Thor
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else interested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]91049[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I always ask my daughters if they want some cheese with their whine









I'll be there, with some cheese anyway.

Looks like it may be just me and one of the girls. Our one daughter has some kind of orchestra competition at dorney park on friday and won't be home til later so the DW and her are talking about staying home by themselves for the weekend. Something about some peace and quiet without those two around, or something like that









Mike


----------



## HootBob

That's a bummer Mike
But I hope she has a good time at her orchester competition
Wish her the best of Luck for us









Don and Family


----------



## RizFam

> I always ask my daughters if they want some cheese with their whine
> 
> I'll be there, with some cheese anyway.
> 
> Looks like it may be just me and one of the girls. Our one daughter has some kind of orchestra competition at dorney park on friday and won't be home til later so the DW and her are talking about staying home by themselves for the weekend. Something about some peace and quiet without those two around, or something like that
> 
> Mike


Yes, that is a bummer Mike. I am sorry your entire family will not be attending shy 
Looking forward to meeting you & thanks so much for your kindness!

Take care & be well,
Tami


----------



## huntr70

Hey Mike,

Dorney is only an hour south of the campground.....

In fact, I go that way to get up there.

I run 78 East, then when 78 and 22 split, I stay on 22.

Pick up 33 North, and it runs right into Stroudsburg.

It may be quicker and easier for them to come up to the CG instead of heading home.

Steve


----------



## camping479

huntr70 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Dorney is only an hour south of the campground.....
> 
> In fact, I go that way to get up there.
> 
> I run 78 East, then when 78 and 22 split, I stay on 22.
> 
> Pick up 33 North, and it runs right into Stroudsburg.
> 
> It may be quicker and easier for them to come up to the CG instead of heading home.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]91246[/snapback]​


Not a bad idea at all Steve, I offered to go down and pick her up. Nothing in stone yet but that's the way they are leaning at the moment.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok Everyone. I just got off the phone with Otter Lake. I was able to get site #'s for everyone in the H Loop.

H1 - Huntr70
H2 - LadyDi
H3 - Moosegut
H4 - SharonAG
H5 - Zimmerman ??
H6 - Zimmerman ??
H7 - Hootbob
H8 - JohnP2000
H9 - Dmbcfd*
H10 - MollyP*
H11 - Tdvffjohn
H12 - Thurston
H13 - Kernfour
H14 - Camping479*
H15 - HatcityHoseHauler*

Outside of the H Loop, I have the following information, from the individuals named:

PT1 - Highlander96
J19 - Rizfam*
J33 - Fire44*

H5 & 6 are reserved by the same person, last name of Zimmerman. I have searched all of my emails, and looked through all 27 pages of this thread, and have been unable to find any reference to this person. If you read this, please e-mail me at [email protected]

*indicates Full W/E/C/S site, all others are W/E/C.

If you have made a reservation, but are not mentioned here, please email me at the above noted address so that I can add you to the list, and we have a more accurate count for the Pot Luck.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Hey, I do not want to be next to.............................









Only kidding Tim. Nice job and thanks for the info









John


----------



## Thor

Tim

I know I am outside the H-loop. I cannot remember the site number. I will look it up and let you know. I think it is J-loop.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thor said:


> Tim
> 
> I know I am outside the H-loop. I cannot remember the site number. I will look it up and let you know. I think it is J-loop.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]95506[/snapback]​


They have a Canadian loop?


----------



## Fire44

Glad to hear you are coming Thor!!!! Were do I send my beer shopping list to????

Gary


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for the info Tim great job
And Thor glad to hear that you will be there























Don


----------



## Fire44

I am sorry Tim, I wanted to say Thanks for the update. Great Job!!!!

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

18 is an incredible number for a weekend.







If I remember correctly, someone had volunteered to coordinate the pot luck. Might I suggest a seperate topic and post line to try and keep up with what is on the menu.

Good food, Good friends and Cold beer! Can t wait









John


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> 18 is an incredible number for a weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, someone had volunteered to coordinate the pot luck. Might I suggest a seperate topic and post line to try and keep up with what is on the menu.
> 
> Good food, Good friends and Cold beer! Can t wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]95546[/snapback]​


John 
Mike (camping479) is in charge of the pot luck
He did a great job last year

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

There is a map of everyone's site posted at this link.

Northeast Outbacker Rallys

Tim


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> There is a map of everyone's site posted at this link.
> 
> Northeast Outbacker Rallys
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]95656[/snapback]​


Nice link Tim
Looks great









Don


----------



## Moosegut

hatcityhosehauler said:


> There is a map of everyone's site posted at this link.
> 
> Northeast Outbacker Rallys
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]95656[/snapback]​


Tim,

Thanks for the update and all of the coordination you've done. WOW! From three families at the first rally, to 18 this year. That's great! One thing about the pic from that first rally though - Cordell doesn't look at all wet.







All I keep hearing when his name is mentioned is water. I'm starting to think I may be glad we're not next to him and a hose connection. What about it Don? Is he over his water stage? I can't wait to sit around the campfire and hear the REST of the story.

We're getting close.

Scott


----------



## HootBob

Moosegut said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a map of everyone's site posted at this link.
> 
> Northeast Outbacker Rallys
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]95656[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Tim,
> 
> Thanks for the update and all of the coordination you've done. WOW! From three families at the first rally, to 18 this year. That's great! One thing about the pic from that first rally though - Cordell doesn't look at all wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I keep hearing when his name is mentioned is water. I'm starting to think I may be glad we're not next to him and a hose connection. What about it Don? Is he over his water stage? I can't wait to sit around the campfire and hear the REST of the story.
> 
> We're getting close.
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]95742[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Scott that all started at the Canada Rally last year
he was riding his bike through all the puddle
So as long as it dry he may stay dry








Can't wait









Don


----------



## RizFam

Yes, Thanks Tim!! 
I am really looking forward to it & getting very excited about our OB








Can't wait!!!

Have a nice day all!! 
Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

Seeing it on the map is so cool, Nice Tim.

John

I am missing from last years map tho







I was next to JohnP2000. Not a problem now any more


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Sorry John, I'll see if I still have the original on the computer, and update it....







I think you joined last years rally after I had posted the map, and never thought to update it. I have been working on that page for over a year....a little here, and a little there, so it's not even close to being complete.

If anyone is interested, here is the link to the index page....

My Webpage

I'm not a web designer by any means, but there are a bunch of Outback pictures there.









Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Dont waste the time updating last years. You re busy enough.

John


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Sorry John, I'll see if I still have the original on the computer, and update it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you joined last years rally after I had posted the map, and never thought to update it. I have been working on that page for over a year....a little here, and a little there, so it's not even close to being complete.
> 
> If anyone is interested, here is the link to the index page....
> 
> My Webpage
> 
> I'm not a web designer by any means, but there are a bunch of Outback pictures there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]95815[/snapback]​


Nice job with the website









Thor


----------



## Moosegut

tdvffjohn said:


> Seeing it on the map is so cool, Nice Tim.
> 
> John
> 
> I am missing from last years map tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was next to JohnP2000. Not a problem now any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]95778[/snapback]​


Uh, and that didn't give you a hint about this year's rally?


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> Seeing it on the map is so cool, Nice Tim.
> 
> John
> 
> I am missing from last years map tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was next to JohnP2000. Not a problem now any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]95778[/snapback]​


Don't worry John we have plenty of pictures with you in with them









Don


----------



## Moosegut

HootBob said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing it on the map is so cool, Nice Tim.
> 
> John
> 
> I am missing from last years map tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was next to JohnP2000. Not a problem now any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]95778[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry John we have plenty of pictures with you in with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]96012[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Don,

Please share some of the more embarrasing ones. Come on, get 'em posted.

Scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Don't worry John we have plenty of pictures with you in with them


So do I. It's just that they're all from the pot luck.









Eventually, I'm going to make a page for each rally, that way, I can include more photo's from each one.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

LMAO


----------



## johnp

Hey I thought I would bring this back from the dead.

33 Days and counting









Looks like it will be the first trip of the year sunny

John


----------



## HootBob

johnp2000 said:


> Hey I thought I would bring this back from the dead.
> 
> 33 Days and counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it will be the first trip of the year sunny
> 
> John
> [snapback]99910[/snapback]​


Can't wait John
I wish it was 3 days to go

Don


----------



## Thor

It looks like it like be our 1st trip as well









My neighbours are camping Easter Weekend. They are heading to Hershey. They are going to de-winterize when they get there. It is still to cold at home. As anyone "springized" while on the road? Any tips?

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Never really did it 
But I would keep an eye on the weather before traveling back
just in case They are calling for bad weather
Just a thought









Don


----------



## SharonAG

Good Morn' sunny 
Not sure if I missed it or not, but is there a sign up for pot-luck? Also did I read something about wine tasting on firday nite?

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## Moosegut

SharonAG said:


> Good Morn' sunny
> Not sure if I missed it or not, but is there a sign up for pot-luck? Also did I read something about wine tasting on firday nite?
> 
> Thanks
> Sharon
> [snapback]100112[/snapback]​


Sharon,

Apparently, you did miss it. All food preparation (that's everything - not just the pot luck) must be done at site T3 and then taken to your respective sites after leaving samples of everything at site T3.









Scott


----------



## Fire44

And all the wine, beer or other adult beverages must be tested at site number J33. We have to make sure that everything is to standard.

Gary


----------



## huntr70

Fire44 said:


> And all the wine, beer or other adult beverages must be tested at site number J33. We have to make sure that everything is to standard.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]100252[/snapback]​


























Make sure they have a pitstop at H-1

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Sharon,

Mike (camping479) is handlling the planning of the Potluck. He has everyone's email address, and will contact everyone. He did a great job last year for Garrettsville, so I felt confident in allowing him to do the same this year.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all the wine, beer or other adult beverages must be tested at site number J33. We have to make sure that everything is to standard.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]100252[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure they have a pitstop at H-1
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]100258[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

So, you're saying they can use your bathroom on the way back to their sites? That is sooooooo nice of you.


----------



## HootBob

Fire44 said:


> And all the wine, beer or other adult beverages must be tested at site number J33. We have to make sure that everything is to standard.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]100252[/snapback]​


Gary that can't be
Because you're watching all the kids while we party









Don


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Sharon,
> 
> Mike (camping479) is handlling the planning of the Potluck. He has everyone's email address, and will contact everyone. He did a great job last year for Garrettsville, so I felt confident in allowing him to do the same this year.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]100268[/snapback]​


Mike

You are the man









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Mike
> You are the man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]100335[/snapback]​


Thor don't forget about Tim for getting the CG set up
Thanks Tim for a great job well don









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thanks Don, but all I did was the final arrangements. Steve (huntr70) did the initial feeling out, and exploration. He deserves a big thank you also.

Thanks Steve

R-30 Days and counting. I'm gonna try to summerize the Outback tomorrow, if the weather co-operates!

Tim


----------



## Thor

I feel a group hug









Thor


----------



## huntr70

Thor said:


> I feel a group hug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]101206[/snapback]​


LMAO........I feel an Outbacker Kool-aid salute coming that weekend.









Steve


----------



## HootBob

Be afraid Be very afraid
















Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> Be afraid Be very afraid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]101215[/snapback]​


LOL - Now that is funny









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Is this the Otter Lake get together?????

I have been slacking in many areas and am trying to catch up.


----------



## HootBob

Sure is Kevin I think everything is booked solid
A few people have tried to get in but couldn't

Don
PS I see you have your corn burner for sell
Whats up


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Don,

I can't make this event anyways, I was trying to sort these events out, this one is labelled as garrettsville again? so I wasn't 100% sure where it was.

The Bixby corn stove is for sale because I have ordered a biomass furnace to replace it. The Bixby is an excellent performer, it just is too small for my large old house, I originally intended for it to only heat the first floor, but after using it and enjoying the nice warmth, I want to utilize it for the second floor and part of the basement. So I need more btuh's. Know anyone looking for a corn/wood pellet/biomass burner???

kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Do I have a story for all of you....call it and early camp fire warm up. I went down to Kearny, NJ yesterday to get measured up for my dress. (a.k.a. Kilt). On the way home, I chose to travel up the Palisades Pkwy as opposed to crossing the GWB, and heading up the Major Deegan Exp. as there was a Yankee Home game, and I didn't want to deal with the traffic.

Well, anyway, while traveling nicely in the right lane of the Palisades, the cruise set, windows and sun roof open, enjoying the beautiful day, with the 1st Batt./42 Highland Div. (The Black Watch) playing a few tunes on my CD player, a wild turkey (and I don't mean the kind you drink) jumped out into the traffic lane, about 1 second before my 8000# Excursion sent him to meet his maker. Unfortunately, he must have realized his mistake at the last minute and started to take off, so was right at headlight level at the time of impact.

Smashed the passenger side headlight, and pushed the housing back an inch or two, bent the fender and the hood. Needless to say, I was not happy. I was even less happy when I left the body shop this morning, with my estimate in hand, and all hopes for not reporting this to insurance disappeared. Just short of $1900.00, from 1 10 lb bird! Well, at least he won't have to worry about making it through Thanksgiving this year.









For you animal lovers, I apologize. I'm feeling just a little bitter right now.

Anyway, I digress, to cheer myself up yesterday afternoon, I flushed the water system, opened the slide, installed the battery, and myself and the kids will be doing some driveway camping this evening. As long as the weather holds, I will be checking the roof later today, and recaulking as needed.

Now I just need to find that brake controller cable.









Sorry for the long post.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tim,

turkey dinner tonight??? ok that's a really low one.

Real sorry to hear of the accident, I can only imagine the frustration with your beautiful new vehicle, that really s*cks the big one. $1900 from something so simple, must of caught it just right.

Turkeys are becoming a problem in NY since people starting shooting all of the coyotes, I see many dead birds along the roads, now I wonder how much damage they have caused.

Enjoy the campout, at least you can do that and have some fun while wearing your new dress







Tim in a dress, a visual I think I will pass on.









kevin


----------



## HootBob

Sure sorry to hear about that Tim
But glad that you and no one else was hurst(Besides the Turkey)
It could have been worst
It's amazing what a bird can do to a vehicle

Don


----------



## johnp

1900. Ouch

Now had you been in the Avalanche you would be wiping off some guts from the body cladding









Happy Thanksgiving









First the Easter bunny now the turkey who's going to take out Santa









John


----------



## dmbcfd

I'll do it. I hate that fat bearded b#$%*rd anyway. Every year, its the same thing. I want this. I want that.

Then the kids and DW start with their wish lists.









Steve


----------



## Lady Di

Tim,

If you don't find the cable we have one. We were going to put it in our 97 F-250, but before we xcould, we traded it in on an 05 F-250 diesel. The 'new' truck had a different Teknosha, and the cables matched the Prodigy, so we have a cable that we don't need. give me your address anbd I will send it to you.

Rita


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Rita, thanks for the offer, but then I would have three cable's laying around the house, and that I don't need. The new is around here somewhere, and I know I will find it, just as soon as I'm done splicing the Ford factory cable into the Prodigy Factory cable.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Realy stinks about the damage Tim.









John


----------



## camping479

Pretty lousy turn of events there Tim, sorry to hear about that. Glad you're okay, the truck can be fixed easy enough.

Mike


----------



## HootBob

johnp2000 said:


> First the Easter bunny now the turkey who's going to take out Santa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]101641[/snapback]​


I guess that would have to be someone from Great White North


----------



## Thor

Hey, I resemble that remark









Thor


----------



## johnp

Your hired























John


----------



## Thor

johnp2000 said:


> Your hired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]102001[/snapback]​


LOL









Thor


----------



## HootBob

3 More Weeks

Can't wait









Don


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Your hired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]102001[/snapback]​










....still...

Tim, that's not good...and on the Mjr Deagan...YIKES. That could have been REALLY bad. Glad you're okay.

Did you at least get a feather to wear in you GlenGarry (when you get to solo comp)???? If not, I'll bring one to the Fall Rally for you !!!


----------



## Thor

Wolfie

Where do you get all those great smilies from?

Thor


----------



## RizFam

> Wolfie
> 
> Where do you get all those great smilies from?
> 
> Thor


Thor,

http://www.thesmileycentral.com/

Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, Don asked for a repost of the map. I had done some changes to my website, and unintentionally moved it.

I just updated my site, so here is the link to the map.

Otter Lake Rally 2006

My calendar says 17 days to go.....Yippee!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Tim 
Did you ever find out who Zimmerman was?

Don


----------



## Thor

Well I writing this with mixed emotion. I sad to say that we will not be attending this rally. My Father-In-Law is scheduled to be coming home on the Thur and we decided that for his 1st weekend home that we should remain for support.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Sorry to hear that you will not be attending Thor
But you must take care of family first
There will be plenty of other Rallies
I hope all go well for him and your family

Don 
And Family


----------



## Moosegut

Thor said:


> Well I writing this with mixed emotion. I sad to say that we will not be attending this rally. My Father-In-Law is scheduled to be coming home on the Thur and we decided that for his 1st weekend home that we should remain for support.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]104998[/snapback]​


Bummer. I was looking forward to meeting you there since I can't make the Niagra rally. Oh well, some other time.

It will be important for you all to support your father-in-law when he gets home. Hopefully he will improve greatly and you guys will be able to bolster his spirits. All the best to the whole family.

Scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, sorry to hear you won't be coming, but as everyone else has said, you have to take care of family first. Hope everything works out his first weekend home.

Don, No I didn't, so all I can figure is that we have a non Outbacker that might have reserved those two sites after the CG stopped holding them for us.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor, in the long haul you have made a great decision, take care of your family and good luck.

Zimmerman, the elusive Zimmerman







beware of the Zimmerman


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thor....You will be missed.

Family is first and your 'other' Family will be thinking of you.

See you in Niagra Falls









John


----------



## RizFam

Thor,

Still praying for your family! 
Hope everything goes smoothly & it isn't too stressful on everyone.

Good Luck,
Tami

PS) Wine & Cheese Party at Bissell's ..........


----------



## Thor

Thanks everyone. I will make the Bissell's Rally.

Thor


----------



## Lady Di

Thor,

Sorry we won't be able to meet you this year. You sound like a really nice family.

Our prayers are with you and your family as you make these changes.

Rita


----------



## huntr70

Sorry to here you won't make it, Thor....

We will meet at Niagara. I got some EL Fudge cookies calling your name..









Anyone start planning the pot luck for Otter Lake yet???

Steve


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> Anyone start planning the pot luck for Otter Lake yet???
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]105423[/snapback]​


Camping479 is incharge of the pot luck Steve

Don


----------



## camping479

We're back from DC. I'll be getting in touch this week with everyone attending to get things organized.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96

Well, I guess I have to let everyone know that we also cancelled our reservations. Michelle's grandfather has become very ill and since we are both only children......You know the drill!























I really wish we were going to make it. Guess it will be Niagra then!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

You will be missed....Family first

See you in Niagra Falls.

John


----------



## HootBob

Highlander96 said:


> Well, I guess I have to let everyone know that we also cancelled our reservations. Michelle's grandfather has become very ill and since we are both only children......You know the drill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish we were going to make it. Guess it will be Niagra then!
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]105466[/snapback]​


You have to do what you have to do Tim
We'll just have to wait to see you in Luray

Don


----------



## Lady Di

Sorry to hear that you will miss it, Highlander96. I guess we will have to meet up another time.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Tim,

Sorry to hear about the DW's grandfather. There will be other rallies, but family must come first. See you at the next one.

Tim squared.


----------



## Thor

Highlander96 said:


> Well, I guess I have to let everyone know that we also cancelled our reservations. Michelle's grandfather has become very ill and since we are both only children......You know the drill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish we were going to make it. Guess it will be Niagra then!
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]105466[/snapback]​


Tim

We will meet at Bissell's. Take care of your family.

Thor


----------



## camping479

Tim, sorry you can't make it, hope all goes well with your family

I sent everyone who is attending(I think) an email regarding the pot luck, if you didn't get it, please email or PM me.

Mike


----------



## huntr70

OK...so I did a 10 day forecast on weather.com

Clicky here

I may be carrying Thor's rain torch this year...so far, 2 for 2 on rainy weekends.... shy









Steve

Its good things can change in 10 days.....


----------



## RizFam

Positive thoughts Steve the weather may change









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

They have a hard time getting the weather accurate for tomorrow nevermind 10 days ahead









Think positive









John


----------



## HootBob

Steve they are only calling for showers
And you know the weather people by tomorrow they'll change it to something else

Don


----------



## johnp

Ten day forcast hell it could snow for all they know.









Rain I don't think so.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

John, if you say that again.....you might get shot....









It'll be fine, don't you all worry.

Tim


----------



## johnp

I sorry









sunny sunny sunny

John


----------



## HootBob

It's OK John









Don


----------



## huntr70

huntr70 said:


> OK...so I did a 10 day forecast on weather.com
> 
> Clicky here
> 
> I may be carrying Thor's rain torch this year...so far, 2 for 2 on rainy weekends.... shy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> Its good things can change in 10 days.....
> [snapback]107618[/snapback]​


Yes !!!!!

The weather forecast has changed!!!!

sunny skys for the weekend!!!!! Wahoo..>!!









Steve


----------



## HootBob

See I told you so









Don


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...so I did a 10 day forecast on weather.com
> 
> Clicky here
> 
> I may be carrying Thor's rain torch this year...so far, 2 for 2 on rainy weekends.... shyÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> Its good things can change in 10 days.....
> [snapback]107618[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yes !!!!!
> 
> The weather forecast has changed!!!!
> 
> sunny skys for the weekend!!!!! Wahoo..>!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]107919[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

My question is this: If we weren't supposed to believe them when they said it would rain ten days from now, why are we supposed to believe them now?









When I'm on vacation (usually at a lake) I get the paper every morning and, along with the latest news, read the weather forecast - then I go and do what I had planned to do anyway. 97.635% of the time they are wrong when they say it will rain, so I just go anyway. Besides - we're on a boat in a lake - we're getting wet already. We just keep an eye out for lightning.

We're all gonna have such a great time. Even if it rains we'll still meet great people and we're all camped right near the pavillion - we can stay dry under it. And Hatcity is camped right there so we can use his bathroom. Oh . . . . . wait a minute . . . . . I'm closer than him . . Uh, I guess that will be my bathroom. Oh well, we can all stay dry under Hootbob's awning.


----------



## Fire44

All I know is that 7 days from right now, I plan on being at Otter Lake, drinking a Corona, and I really don't care if it is raining or not, because I WILL BE CAMPING!!!!

And I will be meeting some really nice people that enjoy the same things that I do!!!

Gary


----------



## johnp

7 more days









It might be time to get the Outback & Avalanche ready for another season of camping.

Lets see
Replace junk Nanco's








Check bolts on leaf springs








Check for missing nuts on slideout








Replace factory GM receiver









Ok almost ready

John


----------



## HootBob

Moosegut said:


> Oh well, we can all stay dry under Hootbob's awning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]107964[/snapback]​


Sure No problem









Don


----------



## egregg57

when my schedule actually clears up I a going to make one of these rallys!!


----------



## HootBob

egregg57 said:


> when my schedule actually clears up I a going to make one of these rallys!!
> [snapback]107996[/snapback]​


Check out the Northeast Fall Rally

Don


----------



## dougdogs

does this campground allow visitors?? My brother is in the hospital, and there is no way we can be there for the weekend. But we are only about 25 miles away and could visit (and bring something for the potluck)

That is if you guys allow visitors


----------



## tdvffjohn

I do not see any reason why not. I think we would all love to see you make the pot luck.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

dougdogs said:


> does this campground allow visitors?? My brother is in the hospital, and there is no way we can be there for the weekend. But we are only about 25 miles away and could visit (and bring something for the potluck)
> 
> That is if you guys allow visitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]108056[/snapback]​


I would think that as long as you checked in with the front office, they would allow it. They might charge you a daily use fee (I think most campgrounds do now a days), of maybe $5 or so. You could call them ahead of time though and confirm it, so you don't drive 25 miles for nothing.

Hope to see you there.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut

dougdogs said:


> does this campground allow visitors?? My brother is in the hospital, and there is no way we can be there for the weekend. But we are only about 25 miles away and could visit (and bring something for the potluck)
> 
> That is if you guys allow visitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]108056[/snapback]​


I just called Otter Lake for you. They do allow visitors but, it's $8.00 per adult and $5.00 per child - even if you only come for supper. But hey, we're all worth it. Maybe we'll see ya there. That's seems a bit steep to me.

Scott


----------



## HootBob

Sure hope you'll be able to stop in and spend some time with us

Don


----------



## Thor

Scott

I am sure a fellow Outbacker can meet you outside the gate and drive you in.









Thor


----------



## Moosegut

Thor said:


> Scott
> 
> I am sure a fellow Outbacker can meet you outside the gate and drive you in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]108439[/snapback]​


Hmmm . . . . sort of like trunking it to the Drive-in. Anybody remember doing that when you were a kid? Of course, this question only applies to those of us who are . . . . shall we say . . . . a little older?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Hmmm . . . . sort of like trunking it to the Drive-in. Anybody remember doing that when you were a kid? Of course, this question only applies to those of us who are . . . . shall we say . . . . a little older?


Hmmm, we haven't had a drive-in around here since......well, I won't say, but I was in high school, if you really want to know how old I am, you just need to look at my signature.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thor said:


> Scott
> 
> I am sure a fellow Outbacker can meet you outside the gate and drive you in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]108439[/snapback]​


SHHHH......already arranged


----------



## RizFam

Moosegut said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scott
> 
> I am sure a fellow Outbacker can meet you outside the gate and drive you in.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]108439[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm . . . . sort of like trunking it to the Drive-in.  Anybody remember doing that when you were a kid?  Of course, this question only applies to those of us who are . . . . shall we say . . . . a little older?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]108453[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ha Ha ...........LMAO







Oh Yeah, do I remember that, I hated that my parents use to hide us







It was embarrassing, especially when they hid my friends as well









Tami


----------



## Fire44

We still have a Drive-In down here.....

When I was in High School it showed "training films" if you know what I mean!!!

Now it shows family movies.

Gary


----------



## huntr70

Fire44 said:


> We still have a Drive-In down here.....
> 
> When I was in High School it showed "training films" if you know what I mean!!!
> 
> Now it shows family movies.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]108527[/snapback]​


We had one of those here too.....I had a friend that lived on a neighboring farm.

You could get a good view of the screen from their barn loft, but you just had to ad lib the "script"!!!!









Steve


----------



## HootBob

I remember sneaking into the drive-in in the truck of a VW
Talk about putting 2 people in a tight spot









Don


----------



## Fire44

huntr70 said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still have a Drive-In down here.....
> 
> When I was in High School it showed "training films" if you know what I mean!!!
> 
> Now it shows family movies.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]108527[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> We had one of those here too.....I had a friend that lived on a neighboring farm.
> 
> You could get a good view of the screen from their barn loft, but you just had to ad lib the "script"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]108536[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

There's a script????

Gary


----------



## dougdogs

Fire44 said:


> We still have a Drive-In down here.....
> 
> When I was in High School it showed "training films" if you know what I mean!!!
> 
> Now it shows family movies.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]108527[/snapback]​


There was a drive in on rt 10 here in NJ that one Friday night showed all of the Planet of the Apes movies back to back!! The parking lot was full, and it was just one huge party till the wee hours of the morning.

Ahhh the good old days!! There is a Marriot Courtyard there now


----------



## Thor

Drive-In's those were the days...I went to alot of drive-ins in my younger years...but I cannot say that I actually watched a movie
















Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor said:


> Drive-In's those were the days...I went to alot of drive-ins in my younger years...but I cannot say that I actually watched a movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]108799[/snapback]​


There was a movie????







I thought everyone was watching submarine races...









Tim


----------



## mollyp

Three days and counting! Have a safe trip to Marshalls Creek everyone, can't wait to meet you all. Should be a fun time!

Wendy


----------



## camping479

Yep, just a few days away, I guess we better start loading the trailer







.

Chris and I have to go out Friday evening, Melissa is pushing me to consider coming up late, like 11:30-12:00 late on Friday night. So if you hear the mighty yukon rumbling by, it's just us







I'm going to call Otter Lake and see how late we can get there without getting into trouble. If not we'll get there early Saturday morning.

Mike


----------



## Moosegut

camping479 said:


> Melissa is pushing me to consider coming up late, like 11:30-12:00 late on Friday night. So if you hear the mighty yukon rumbling by, it's just us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]108897[/snapback]​


Your site is directly across from us - DON'T WAKE US UP, or I'll have to call one of the moderators on you.









Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn

Moosegut said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa is pushing me to consider coming up late, like 11:30-12:00 late on Friday night. So if you hear the mighty yukon rumbling by, it's just us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]108897[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Your site is directly across from us - DON'T WAKE US UP, or I'll have to call one of the moderators on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]108906[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wake you up????

I m assigning you to stay up and help Mike set up









John


----------



## Fire44

You guys are going to bed that early.....I was planning staying up late and drinking some beer!!!

Gary


----------



## Moosegut

tdvffjohn said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa is pushing me to consider coming up late, like 11:30-12:00 late on Friday night. So if you hear the mighty yukon rumbling by, it's just us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]108897[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Your site is directly across from us - DON'T WAKE US UP, or I'll have to call one of the moderators on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]108906[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake you up????
> 
> I m assigning you to stay up and help Mike set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]108908[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Oh man! The power has gone to his head already. Help!!!!


----------



## Moosegut

Fire44 said:


> You guys are going to bed that early.....I was planning staying up late and drinking some beer!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]108912[/snapback]​


And you're around the corner - so feel free. You won't keep us up.


----------



## johnp

We will leave the lights on for ya.

John


----------



## HootBob

Fire44 said:


> You guys are going to bed that early.....I was planning staying up late and drinking some beer!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]108912[/snapback]​


Sounds pretty good Gary









Don


----------



## Fire44

Mike,

Don and I will be up drinking beer. If you get there around Midnight or so we will be happy to set up your camper for you!!!!
















Gary


----------



## wolfwood

Fire44 said:


> Mike,
> Don and I will be up drinking beer. If you get there around Midnight or so we will be happy to set up your camper for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]109025[/snapback]​


oooooh - that should give him some comfort!







I'll be sorry to miss that show....


----------



## tdvffjohn

That might be the funniest show of the weekend.Two men who were drinking round a campfire all night setting up a camper at Midnight









Mike might wait til the morning now









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I guess that makes me the official umpire of the event then since I will be next to Mike's spot....and most likely will be drinking some hops and barley soda's with the other two delinquents.........









Tim


----------



## huntr70

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I guess that makes me the official umpire of the event then since I will be next to Mike's spot....and most likely will be drinking some hops and barley soda's with the other two delinquents.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]109055[/snapback]​


Hey........don't count out this delinquent!!!!

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Sorry Steve.....didn't mean to leave you out, and for that matter, since Don and Gary are buying, I'll go ahead and invite anyone else who wants to help.....









Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Sorry Steve.....didn't mean to leave you out, and for that matter, since Don and Gary are buying, I'll go ahead and invite anyone else who wants to help.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]109059[/snapback]​










hmmmm - maybe I could convince KB, after all....


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> since Don and Gary are buying, I'll go ahead and invite anyone else who wants to help.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]109059[/snapback]​


Good one Tim
LMAO
















Don


----------



## Fire44

That's right we are buying!!!!

One beer for everybody.....one beer and lots of straws!!!!!

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Fire44 said:


> That's right we are buying!!!!
> 
> One beer for everybody.....one beer and lots of straws!!!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]109076[/snapback]​


Hey everybody.....Gary's bringing a keg!









Tim


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right we are buying!!!!
> 
> One beer for everybody.....one beer and lots of straws!!!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]109076[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everybody.....Gary's bringing a keg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]109101[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Alright Gary I know you were a cool bud









Don


----------



## Thor

I guess I have to have a straw long enough to reach to the campground









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We'll save some and make sure it makes it Niagra.

Tim


----------



## happycamper

Hope you all have fun!!! We are sorry to miss this one so close to home. Unfortunately we are committed to a few things at home this weekend. Not to mention the Outback is out of commission. It is having a little vacation at the dealer for some warrenty work.

We'll have a few cold ones on the Patio and think of ya'all. sunny

We'll see a lot of you in Niagra!!!


----------



## RizFam

Hi,

I have been thoroughly entertained by the posts of late. The dirve-in memories & especially the late night beer drinking set up crew ............you guys crack me up
















Now we all have to concentrate on the *"NO RAIN DANCE"* LOOK AT THE FORECAST ...........UGH.









http://www.weather.com/outlook/health/alle...opnav_allergies

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

Someone tell the weatherman Thor isn t coming so it does not have to rain









Think Positive, I like the cloudy part.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

tdvffjohn said:


> Someone tell the weatherman Thor isn t coming so it does not have to rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think Positive, I like the cloudy part.
> 
> John
> [snapback]109175[/snapback]​


But hootbob junior will be......









Tim


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> Someone tell the weatherman Thor isn t coming so it does not have to rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think Positive, I like the cloudy part.
> 
> John
> [snapback]109175[/snapback]​


John

You will not have rain. It only rains when I go camping







Now if it does rain, I think young Hootbob....

Thor


----------



## RizFam

happycamper said:


> Hope you all have fun!!! We are sorry to miss this one so close to home. Unfortunately we are committed to a few things at home this weekend. Not to mention the Outback is out of commission. It is having a little vacation at the dealer for some warrenty work.
> 
> We'll have a few cold ones on the Patio and think of ya'all. sunny
> 
> We'll see a lot of you in Niagra!!!
> [snapback]109156[/snapback]​


So sorry to hear that







What ever work is being done on your OB, I hope it is up & running again real soon.








Looking forward to meeting you at Bissell's.

Tami


----------



## camping479

I'm glad there will be so much help when we get there.......................I think









Rain, no rain, it'll still be fun. Seems like most of our weekends away are rainy.

Mike


----------



## johnp

I can remember the weather report being the same last year for the rally and it was nice almost the whole weekend. Lets hope for sun.








sunny sunny
































John


----------



## HootBob

It doesn't matter if it rains or not
We are going to have a Blast!!!

Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Well, the Outback is washed inside and out, the axles lubed, the tires and seals treated with 303, propane tanks filled, holding tanks mostly empty, fresh water on board, a few new mods are done, and we're mostly packed.

I don't know if I really want to get it dirty on a camping trip!

I guess after all that work, I need to rest for a few days and nights by the campfire. I think we have the longest ride, now that Thor can't make it. We'll try for an early start so I can keep the speed comfortable. I-84 all the way from Mass to PA.

Tim, we'll be going through Danbury around 11 or 12, I hope. What time does the Mother Ship lift off?

Johnp, I know you'll catch up. Even if you leave Saturday, you'll probably pass me at the campground entrance









First trip of the year! A rainy weekend camping is much better than a sunny day working. See you all there!

Steve


----------



## RizFam

HootBob said:


> It doesn't matter if it rains or not
> We are going to have a Blast!!!
> 
> Don
> [snapback]109386[/snapback]​


*absolutely *


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> Well I writing this with mixed emotion. I sad to say that we will not be attending this rally. My Father-In-Law is scheduled to be coming home on the Thur and we decided that for his 1st weekend home that we should remain for support.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]104998[/snapback]​


Thor Good Luck to you & your family today with bringing your Father in-law home from the hospital. Hoping everything goes smoothly, & it isn't too overwhelming on your family, especially your Mother & Father in-law.

Keep you all in my prayers,
Tami


----------



## camping479

Thor, hope all goes well this weekend.

Since it's supposed to rain this weekend I thought I'd mention to check your roof sealants before you leave.

Last night I got on the roof and checked over our roof. I found several cracks that needed to be repaired. So I got out the naptha, cleaned off the dirt and put on fresh lap sealant. The worst cracks were around the black and grey tank roof vents. Granted our outback is 3 year's old now but just thought I'd mention it.

Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber

HootBob said:


> It doesn't matter if it rains or not
> [snapback]109386[/snapback]​


and it sure doesn't bother Young Hootbob at all, the more puddles the happier he is, and the wetter the camper will be.

extra clothes Don.

Have fun!!


----------



## huntr70

I expect the first one there to be ready to hand out cold "drinks" to everyone else as they come in....









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

And on that note....who is leaving what time and what time do they expect to arrive?

I will be leaving 3 pm (girls get out of school 2:50, I assume I will arrive close to 5.

John


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if it rains or not
> [snapback]109386[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> and it sure doesn't bother Young Hootbob at all, the more puddles the happier he is, and the wetter the camper will be.
> 
> extra clothes Don.
> 
> Have fun!!
> [snapback]109531[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Don

Make sure you have kiln dried firewood as well.










Thor


----------



## Moosegut

tdvffjohn said:


> And on that note....who is leaving what time and what time do they expect to arrive?
> 
> I will be leaving 3 pm (girls get out of school 2:50, I assume I will arrive close to 5.
> 
> John
> [snapback]109538[/snapback]​


I am hoping to get on the road by 4:00 at the very latest. 3:30 will be even better but I don't know if I can do that. I'd like to try to be on the leading edge of traffic but Route 80 on a Friday is always a bear. If I can get there by six, I'll be happy.

Scott

P.S. Ever since my little guy heard there is an indoor pool, he's been champing at the bit. Everybody bring your suits now. I won't laugh at you if you don't laugh at me.


----------



## huntr70

WE plan on leaving between 4 and 4:30...DD gets off bus at 4, so somewhere around there.

Its about 1 1/2 hrs trip, depending on traffic around Allentown on I78. I anticipate around 6 also.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Steve (MA), I hope to be getting underway right in that neighborhood, but......

Mike, checked my roof last weekend, when the sun was shining.....









Now for the glitch....thought it might be a good idea to actually pull the Outback around town a bit, just to make sure everything was tip top, and realizing that I never checked the Prodigy connection with the trailer.

So, backed up, hooked up, connected the harness, turned on the lights, and as I'm walking around the TT checking lights, I hear the propane alarm, but it is the steady tone of the low battery function. I investigate, and press the battery level indicator in the camper.....nothing! Disconnecting everything, check the battery....DEAD! Started checking fuses. Everything in the camper is good. Get the meter and check for voltage across the trailer battery charge pin and ground on the truck side of the connector....nothing....hmmm. Check the fuse panel, and look for the Battery Charge fuse on the trailer brake control wiring circuit supplied by ford. Fuse position #115 40A, ok, I go to the panel find #115 is in fact a 20A, and it is blown to all get all. Now I consult the owners manual, just to make sure I have the right fuse panel. Yep, #115 is the trailer battery circuit, and the manual calls for a 20A fuse. But wait, the tow cable sheet says it should be a 40A. Well let me call Ford.

Service guys says.....I don't know, let me connect you to parts.....
Parts guys says....That's a service question, but I'll see if I can find an answer for you. Let me have your number.

Me personally, I'm thinking it is supposed to be a 40A, as that is what my Chevy used for the battery circuit. I will wait a little longer before I go down to the parts store and get a 40A, to see if Ford calls me back.

Come he** or high water I will be there tomorrow.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Come he** or high water I will be there tomorrow.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]109547[/snapback]​


Everybody needs to STOP MENTIONING THE RAIN!!!!! You're jinxing it!


----------



## camping479

tdvffjohn said:


> And on that note....who is leaving what time and what time do they expect to arrive?
> 
> I will be leaving 3 pm (girls get out of school 2:50, I assume I will arrive close to 5.
> 
> John
> [snapback]109538[/snapback]​


Probably around midnight if they'll let us in that late

Mike


----------



## RizFam

> (tdvffjohn @ May 11 2006, 09:31 AM)
> And on that note....who is leaving what time and what time do they expect to arrive?


I believe we are leaving around 4:30. I am not sure how far away it is? I will be doing a mapquest for directions, I think it is around an hrs drive for us?

Tami


----------



## Fire44

It looks like a 3 hour drive for us. The son gets out of school at 3:30 and we hope to be on the road before 4:00. We should be there between 7:00 and 7:30.

See you all then!!!

Gary


----------



## camping479

RizFam said:


> (tdvffjohn @ May 11 2006, 09:31 AM)
> And on that note....who is leaving what time and what time do they expect to arrive?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we are leaving around 4:30. I am not sure how far away it is? I will be doing a mapquest for directions, I think it is around an hrs drive for us?
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]109579[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Probably 1 1/2 or so hours. At that time there will be some traffic on 80 around Parsippany and Rockaway, it will open up for a while and then there will be some at the Deleware Water Gap. Once you get off of 80 onto rt. 209 (I think) there will be a 1 mile or so backup a few miles down because there is a "T" intersection with a traffic light. At that intersection you make a right and then a quick left at the next light, then you quickly bear left onto the road the campground is on. Be prepared to take it easy on this 7 miles of road if you are at all uncomfortable with your rig or even if you are, it's narrow, hilly and winds around quite a bit.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

Garick will be donating I believe some money for the rally and I will get some new brochures also for those who have a fever







I will drive up to them in the morning. They were unable to be allowed by Otters Lake to bring any trailers up for display.

John


----------



## huntr70

camping479 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (tdvffjohn @ May 11 2006, 09:31 AM)
> And on that note....who is leaving what time and what time do they expect to arrive?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we are leaving around 4:30. I am not sure how far away it is? I will be doing a mapquest for directions, I think it is around an hrs drive for us?
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]109579[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably 1 1/2 or so hours. At that time there will be some traffic on 80 around Parsippany and Rockaway, it will open up for a while and then there will be some at the Deleware Water Gap. Once you get off of 80 onto rt. 209 (I think) there will be a 1 mile or so backup a few miles down because there is a "T" intersection with a traffic light. At that intersection you make a right and then a quick left at the next light, then you quickly bear left onto the road the campground is on. Be prepared to take it easy on this 7 miles of road if you are at all uncomfortable with your rig or even if you are, it's narrow, hilly and winds around quite a bit.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]109590[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Is that Marshall's Creek road, Mike?

I used my MS Streets and Trips and it showed another way in from farther north on 402.

I guess that way could be just as bad....or worse.

Steve


----------



## RizFam

> camping479 Posted Today, 12:30 PM
> 
> Probably 1 1/2 or so hours. At that time there will be some traffic on 80 around Parsippany and Rockaway, it will open up for a while and then there will be some at the Deleware Water Gap. Once you get off of 80 onto rt. 209 (I think) there will be a 1 mile or so backup a few miles down because there is a "T" intersection with a traffic light. At that intersection you make a right and then a quick left at the next light, then you quickly bear left onto the road the campground is on. Be prepared to take it easy on this 7 miles of road if you are at all uncomfortable with your rig or even if you are, it's narrow, hilly and winds around quite a bit.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!



> hatcityhosehauler Posted Today, 10:42 AM
> Steve (MA), I hope to be getting underway right in that neighborhood, but......
> 
> Mike, checked my roof last weekend, when the sun was shining.....
> 
> Now for the glitch....thought it might be a good idea to actually pull the Outback around town a bit, just to make sure everything was tip top, and realizing that I never checked the Prodigy connection with the trailer.
> 
> So, backed up, hooked up, connected the harness, turned on the lights, and as I'm walking around the TT checking lights, I hear the propane alarm, but it is the steady tone of the low battery function. I investigate, and press the battery level indicator in the camper.....nothing! Disconnecting everything, check the battery....DEAD! Started checking fuses. Everything in the camper is good. Get the meter and check for voltage across the trailer battery charge pin and ground on the truck side of the connector....nothing....hmmm. Check the fuse panel, and look for the Battery Charge fuse on the trailer brake control wiring circuit supplied by ford. Fuse position #115 40A, ok, I go to the panel find #115 is in fact a 20A, and it is blown to all get all. Now I consult the owners manual, just to make sure I have the right fuse panel. Yep, #115 is the trailer battery circuit, and the manual calls for a 20A fuse. But wait, the tow cable sheet says it should be a 40A. Well let me call Ford.
> 
> Service guys says.....I don't know, let me connect you to parts.....
> Parts guys says....That's a service question, but I'll see if I can find an answer for you. Let me have your number.
> 
> Me personally, I'm thinking it is supposed to be a 40A, as that is what my Chevy used for the battery circuit. I will wait a little longer before I go down to the parts store and get a 40A, to see if Ford calls me back.
> 
> Come he** or high water I will be there tomorrow.
> 
> Tim


Tim,

I hope you resolve this mystery without too much hassle.

Tami


----------



## camping479

huntr70 said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (tdvffjohn @ May 11 2006, 09:31 AM)
> And on that note....who is leaving what time and what time do they expect to arrive?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we are leaving around 4:30. I am not sure how far away it is? I will be doing a mapquest for directions, I think it is around an hrs drive for us?
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]109579[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably 1 1/2 or so hours. At that time there will be some traffic on 80 around Parsippany and Rockaway, it will open up for a while and then there will be some at the Deleware Water Gap. Once you get off of 80 onto rt. 209 (I think) there will be a 1 mile or so backup a few miles down because there is a "T" intersection with a traffic light. At that intersection you make a right and then a quick left at the next light, then you quickly bear left onto the road the campground is on. Be prepared to take it easy on this 7 miles of road if you are at all uncomfortable with your rig or even if you are, it's narrow, hilly and winds around quite a bit.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]109590[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that Marshall's Creek road, Mike?
> 
> I used my MS Streets and Trips and it showed another way in from farther north on 402.
> 
> I guess that way could be just as bad....or worse.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]109599[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Not sure Steve, I've never come in from the other end. One nice thing about being way back in there is it's very quiet.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

The campground has a street address of 4805 Marshalls Creek Rd, East Stroudsburg, PA. According to my DeLorme Mapping program, it is located off of Rt 402. Just north of the intersection of Rts 402 and 209.

Tim


----------



## mollyp

I'm fairly sure we will be leaving some time Friday morning. It's about a 2-1/2 hour drive for us, so we should get there around mid-day.

Wendy


----------



## tdvffjohn

Is there map with everyone s site on it? What is our actual count? could not locate.


----------



## johnp

Me personally, I'm thinking it is supposed to be a 40A, as that is what my Chevy used for the battery circuit. I will wait a little longer before I go down to the parts store and get a 40A, to see if Ford calls me back.

Tim
[snapback]109547[/snapback]​[/quote]

Miss the avalanche yet
Built Ford Tough

Sorry Tim I had to.
Try not to kill me tommorow

John


----------



## huntr70

johnp2000 said:


> Me personally, I'm thinking it is supposed to be a 40A, as that is what my Chevy used for the battery circuit. I will wait a little longer before I go down to the parts store and get a 40A, to see if Ford calls me back.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]109547[/snapback]​


Miss the avalanche yet
Built Ford Tough

Sorry Tim I had to.
Try not to kill me tommorow

John
[snapback]109654[/snapback]​[/quote]
Woah....and how much have we had to drink today already????
















Not quite sure this got in here...









Steve


----------



## Moosegut

tdvffjohn said:


> Is there map with everyone s site on it? What is our actual count? could not locate.
> [snapback]109649[/snapback]​


John,

Here's the map. Rally sites

Scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, update on the fuse issue. I called Ford......twice. Spoke to two different people, and you guessed it, I got two different answers. So, here is what I did. I went down to the Autoparts store, and bought a new battery, and a 20A fuse, as well as a 40A fuse. I put the battery in, connected it, and checked all 12volt systems for operation. Then I put the 20A fuse in, and plugged the TT into the truck.....everything works, and the fuse didn't blow. I left the 20A in there.

What I speculate happened is that the battery, which I knew should've been replaced this year died after I unplugged from the shore power yesterday. When I hooked up the truck this morning, the dead battery, and all the systems that were on (fridge, propane alarm, and I forgot to turn off the turbomaxx, created too much draw for the system, and blew the fuse.

New battery, no problems. I will keep the 40A anyway, as there are others in the fuse panel, but I think I'll stick with the 20A for now.

And John, I'm not missing the Avalanche.....but thanks for asking.









Tim


----------



## dmbcfd

We will try to leave around 8 or 9 in the AM. The kids were scheduled for a half day at school so we just kept them out for the whole day. It looks like about 270 miles or so. We'll need 5 or 6 hours, counting traffic here in the AM and a stop for lunch.

Good luck, Tim. I can't remember what size my Ford has. I want to say 30 for everything related to the trailer?

Steve


----------



## dougdogs

camping479 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (tdvffjohn @ May 11 2006, 09:31 AM)
> And on that note....who is leaving what time and what time do they expect to arrive?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we are leaving around 4:30. I am not sure how far away it is? I will be doing a mapquest for directions, I think it is around an hrs drive for us?
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]109579[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably 1 1/2 or so hours. At that time there will be some traffic on 80 around Parsippany and Rockaway, it will open up for a while and then there will be some at the Deleware Water Gap. Once you get off of 80 onto rt. 209 (I think) there will be a 1 mile or so backup a few miles down because there is a "T" intersection with a traffic light. At that intersection you make a right and then a quick left at the next light, then you quickly bear left onto the road the campground is on. Be prepared to take it easy on this 7 miles of road if you are at all uncomfortable with your rig or even if you are, it's narrow, hilly and winds around quite a bit.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]109590[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

On Friday's it doesn't break up till about the World Trade Zone (rt 46 Budd lake)


----------



## HootBob

We are planning on leaving around 3:30
Should put us there around 5pm
Plenty of clothes for young lad Kevin









Don


----------



## Lady Di

We should be leaving around 1 PM Dh is working 1/2 day. We are really looking forward to meeting you all. DD has been excited for months.


----------



## Thor

Rally goers...

Have a blast. Everyone have a safe trip.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut

Thor said:


> Rally goers...
> 
> Have a blast. Everyone have a safe trip.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]109793[/snapback]​


Thanks Thor. You will be missed. I've been praying for you and the family. I hope all goes well for you this weekend. Remember, patience and love will be the keys to the transition.

Scott


----------



## Lady Di

Thor,

You and your family will be in our prayers this weekend. Let your FIL know that there are many thoughts and prayers going your way.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Todays the day


----------



## hurricaneplumber

You all have lots of fun!!!









kevin


----------



## huntr70

Looks like I may be able to shave an hour off the start time today....

Hoping to be on the road about 3:30.....should make it between 5 and 5:30.

Steve

See everyone there!!!


----------



## campingnut18

you guys in the northeast have a great rally.
post lots of pictures and have a safe return.
here is the south were working on our summer rally...









campingnu...


----------



## Fire44

The beer is on ice, the steaks are in the frig, and the camper is packed......

Looks like it is a go. We should be able to get a early start too.

See everyone tonight and drive carefully.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

For those of you interested, I have new brochures and copies of the new fifth wheel floorplan with quad bunks from Garick RV. They also gave a donation to use as we see fit as a Thank You for customer purchases already made.

John


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> They also gave a donation to use as we see fit
> John
> [snapback]109871[/snapback]​


Stop at the beer distributor and liquor store on the way......

















Steve


----------



## camping479

tdvffjohn said:


> For those of you interested, I have new brochures and copies of the new fifth wheel floorplan with quad bunks from Garick RV. They also gave a donation to use as we see fit as a Thank You for customer purchases already made.
> 
> John
> [snapback]109871[/snapback]​


Too bad they won't have one there, I might have bought one, and a new truck too!!

Weather looks like it's not going to be too bad.

Mike


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave a donation to use as we see fit
> John
> [snapback]109871[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Stop at the beer distributor and liquor store on the way......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]109886[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Don't forget the caffeine-free Diet Coke


----------



## HootBob

Pulling out in about 15 min
See you all there









Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Logoff already....get going the rally is waiting









Thor


----------



## HootBob

I'm Back and here is a picture of the Group of us
We had a great time and it was great to meet everyone again
And wonderful to meet the new ones for the first time
Can't wait to see everyone again real soon
We only had a little rain right after the Pot Luck for about 1 hour
We had a ball, I hope everyone else did too










Don


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> I'm Back and here is a picture of the Group of us
> We had a great time and it was great to meet everyone again
> And wonderful to meet the new ones for the first time
> Can't wait to see everyone again real soon
> We only had a little rain right after the Pot Luck for about 1 hour
> We had a ball, I hope everyone else did too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]110203[/snapback]​


OK - so where's the Who's Who legend?

Welcome back! I've been thinking about you guys all weekend as we've been flooded in NH (no worries at Wolfwood - house & Puff are on high ground!)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ahhh, Don, you beat me to it....now to get to work on the scrapbook style slideshow.

Tim

PS....Wolfie, I'm the good looking fat bald guy with the two yellow labs on the left side.


----------



## huntr70

hatcityhosehauler said:


> PS....Wolfie, I'm the good looking fat bald guy with the two yellow labs on the left side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]110207[/snapback]​


...the one that plays a mean set of 'pipes!!!

















Steve


----------



## HootBob

Here a Whos Who


----------



## 3athlete

Hello All,

After having such a great weekend, I decided that I should join the forum too! I'm hatcityhosehauler's wife, Clare...it was so great to meet everyone this weekend! I hope everyone had as good a time as we all did. The pot-luck was amazing, so many great cooks! I can't wait until the next rally, hopefully we'll see many of you again.

If anyone is interested in short trips this summer, we plan to go on a few midweek hops, so maybe some of you can join in, depending on your schedules.

Hope everyone had a safe ride home. Tim will be posting some of our pictures from the weekend, and we'll begin working on the slideshow!

Take care, looking forward to chatting with you all.

Clare


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> Here a Whos Who
> [snapback]110217[/snapback]​


WOW! Thanks, Don! Sure wish we'd been there...but, I guess it was a good thing not to be-have been rescuing our neighbors from their flooding prob. all day. KB just went with one guy who needs to buy a generator but doesn't have a vehicle to carry it back - 4Runner to the Rescue! (Nope - Wolfwood won't be buying one today....Lowes doesn't sell the Honda 2000i)


----------



## MrsHootbob

Welcome to the forum Clare action

It was so great to see and talk to everyone this weekend, it was a blast and We can't wait until the next one.
Tim you sounded awesome can't wait til the next time.
Mom said she'll see everyone soon and sorry she missed this weekend.

Happy Camping,

action Peg


----------



## wolfwood

3aleteclare said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After having such a great weekend, I decided that I should join the forum too! I'm hatcityhosehauler's wife, Clare...it was so great to meet everyone this weekend! I hope everyone had as good a time as we all did. The pot-luck was amazing, so many great cooks! I can't wait until the next rally, hopefully we'll see many of you again.
> 
> If anyone is interested in short trips this summer, we plan to go on a few midweek hops, so maybe some of you can join in, depending on your schedules.
> 
> Hope everyone had a safe ride home. Tim will be posting some of our pictures from the weekend, and we'll begin working on the slideshow!
> 
> Take care, looking forward to chatting with you all.
> 
> Clare
> [snapback]110219[/snapback]​


Hi Clare & welcome to the Tribe!!! We (obviously) weren't there this weekend but will meet you in NH this Fall - if not before. You and I have the unique common characteristic (at least on this site) of living with bagpipers! Just wait 'till they get together this Fall!!! Have you considered taking any of your "short trips this summer" up to NH? Let us know if you do.


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> PS....Wolfie, I'm the good looking fat bald guy with the two yellow labs on the left side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]110207[/snapback]​


Tim, it's good to see that you take your role seriously enough to even look the part


----------



## johnp

We're Back

Great weekend in case anyone noticed it only rained when the pipes were out







Just kidding they sounded great









John


----------



## RizFam

I would like to say ... *Outbackers Are The Best!*
I love you all already








We had a n awesome time & I can't wait to do it again.
As I was leaving I ran into the office & they said all the weekends in Sept are still available, so if anyone is up for Round 2, lets make a plan








The group shot from our camera:










Tim Bagpipes -- You Rock








Clare gald you joined the fun sunny

Tami


----------



## Lady Di

We got back around 4:30. On the way home DH stopped to buy me lunch for mothers day, so we would not have to cook later. The pot luck was excellent, all the food was good, The sausage stew done in the Dutch Oven, the Broccoli Cheese soup, Pierogies, Chipped steak, and the Pumpkin Rolls, just to name a few. I think I tried just about everything. Probably the scales will reflect that too.

DH is now showing a little more interest in Outbackers, so who knows?

Anyone coming to Central Pa let us know, maybe we can get together.


----------



## RizFam

Fire kept everyone nice & warm on a cold rainy night



































Tami


----------



## SharonAG

SharonAG's family got home safely....Looking to go to Luray the end of June!! As for short trips we have none planned yet. But if anyone is up near the Finger Lakes, (Bath, Corning, Rochester) let us know. This was the best weekend!!







Lookin' forward to many more!!

Sharon
Greg
Steph and Wishbone!!


----------



## wolfwood

SharonAG said:


> SharonAG's family got home safely....Looking to go to Luray the end of June!! As for short trips we have none planned yet. But if anyone is up near the Finger Lakes, (Bath, Corning, Rochester) let us know. This was the best weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' forward to many more!!
> 
> Sharon
> Greg
> Steph and Wishbone!!
> [snapback]110243[/snapback]​


Looks like we'll be in Duane the 1st week in Aug! Just making the plans now - yAhoo!


----------



## Moosegut

Well, we were the last to leave. Didn't pull out until 1:30 and arrived home safely at 3:15. Knocked 35 minutes off the travel time on the way home - no traffic.

Speaking for all the assorted Mooseguts, we had a *great*, *great *time! The weather really cooperated all weekend. The campground was very nice. The potluck supper was super. I must say, EVERYONE is just as great in person as they are on line. What a nice bunch of people. We enjoyed meeting every one of you and look forward to the next time. BUT, everyone keep in touch with your trip plans on the forum and perhaps we can run into each other on the odd trips. Ya never know when someone will be in your neck of the woods.

It was nice to put faces together with screen names. We were laughing on our way to the rally as I was telling DW and the boys, "You know, I'm only going to know these people by their screen names." And then I started rattling off some of the names. I mean . . . . really . . . . Moosegut is going to meet Hootbob???







Try to explain that one to people.









By the way, Cordell lived up to his reputation before I even knew he was Cordell. Friday evening, before we had met everyone, my youngest (Jordan) went swimming in the pool. Since the lake was open he wanted to go for a swim there too, so we walked over to the beach and he jumped in. Up rides this kid and jumps off his bike and starts talking to me about the lake. "I didn't know you could go in the lake," he said. "Yep," I replied, "Jordan couldn't wait to take a dip in the lake." The kid says, "I'm going in too," and he starts walking in with his sandles, shorts and shirt on. I asked if he should be going in without telling his parents and he said "Yeah, it's okay."

I met Don and Peg on the way back from the beach and that's when I found out it was Cordell. It's a good thing they brought two weeks worth of clothes for him.









Everyone at the rally was awesome.

Scott


----------



## huntr70

We are back safe and sound also....just a slight ding in one wheel from a curb incident at a Pizza Hut for lunch.

Too bad they don't make rear wheel steer on these trailers...









A little white paint and she'll look like new!









Beware of Alyssa at Niagara...she couldn't stop talking about all the friends she made this weekend....until she fell asleep that is.

Steve


----------



## huntr70

Moosegut said:


> It's a good thing they brought two weeks worth of clothes for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]110256[/snapback]​


....and he used every single days worth too....
















It was great!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Yep every piece of clothing was just about used up
Moosegut you forgot to mention that Cordell also hit a duck with his bike too









Don


----------



## Moosegut

HootBob said:


> Yep every piece of clothing was just about used up
> Moosegut you forgot to mention that Cordell also hit a duck with his bike too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]110265[/snapback]​


Was he in or out of the water at the time?


----------



## RizFam

Had to tell you all, John Luke was undressing for his bath tonight & the first thing he asked for was..... yup you know it ..............." HENRY THE OCTOPUS" 
Thanks to the "Rescue Henry Efforts" ............. I was able to fulfill his request









Tami


----------



## z-family




----------



## mollyp

We arrived home safely at about 2:30 PM. No more problems after the hitch fiasco. Thanks to JohnP2000, Dmbcfd, Tdvffjohn and Thurston for helping us out of that mess. (hope I didn't forget anyone)

You guys all rock! It was great meeting you. The pot luck was amazing, it's nice to finally be able to put faces to names.

Dmbcfd family; Steve, Lisa, Nicholas, Justine and Otto, you were great camping neighbors! Hope to be able to camp with you again!

Like Moosegut said, keep everyone posted on your travel plans. Maybe we can get together again. It's a small world, but camping makes it alot smaller.

Molly had a great time - she's pooped now, sleeping in her favorite spot under the coffee table, camping in her dreams.

Safe travel everyone!

Dan, Wendy & Molly


----------



## Moosegut

mollyp said:


> she's pooped now, sleeping in her favorite spot under the coffee table, camping in her dreams.
> [snapback]110277[/snapback]​


That's amazing! Toby never (or, at least, very rarely dreams) but he was sleeping before and barking away in a dream. Maybe dreaming about Molly, but more likely having a nightmare about Otto sniffing at him.


----------



## Fire44

We made it home with no problems...except that my DW made me stop at IKEA...$$$. Stopped at my parents house for dinner with my mother. The Outback is emptied and very dirty.

We had a great time even though we were "outside" the loop. It was great to put faces with names. I can't wait till Luray.

Gary


----------



## ee4308

Moosegut said:


> I mean . . . . really . . . . Moosegut is going to meet Hootbob???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to explain that one to people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]110256[/snapback]​


Now Moose, I bet that was a "HOOT"!







Glad to hear yall had such a great time.







Seems as though all the rallies are being successful.


----------



## Thor

It sure sounds like I missed a great rally - At least the rain held off








The pics are great









I haven't even managed to get the anti-freeze out of the water system yet







That is todays job. Got to get the trailer springized for the weekend.

How did the potluck go?

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Lots of great food Thor
Tim even played the bag pipes after the meal
Sure wish you could have been there, Just have to wait till NF to see you again










Don


----------



## camping479

Glad everyone got home safely. Melissa and I got home around 1:00 yesterday afternoon.

Thanks to everyone who helped get us situated Friday evening, from John's "runway lights" to Steve keeping things lit up while I fumbled around in the dark.

We had such a great time meeting new people and catching up with those we already knew.

Thanks everyone for their contributions to the pot luck. I tried to get a little bit of everything but I got stuffed before I was done







.

Looking forward to the next one!! Have a great week everyone.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

The rally was as expected a great success. We had 16 trailers with a total of 23 kids! The kids are what makes it the most fun and my girls had a wonderful time with the friends they made. The indoor pool was a lot of fun. All but 2 were on a loop and that made it impossible to get a pic of the trailers in a row.

As Moosegut mentioned, Young Hootbob lived up to his reputation. I actually thought it might have been exagerated but it was not! He likes being wet. The lake water was not warm .

There was another Outback in the campground and few went over and tried recruiting them. They invited them to the pot luck but they did not show. I hope they look in and join the fun here.

John

The money we recieved from Garick RV was distributed to the kids to have fun in the arcade.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> We had 16 trailers with a total of 23 kids!


John, don't mean to be picky, but we only had 15.

In the H loop

Moosegut, LadyDi, Huntr70, SharonAG, Hootbob, JohnP2000, dmbcfd, MollyP, tdfvffJohn, Thurston, Kernfour, camping479, hatcityhosehauler.

On the J road

Fire44, Rizfam

Had to cancel due to family obligations

Thor, Highlander96 (you were both missed.)

I will try to update my web page with some of the photo's today and will let you all know when that is done. Clare and I have already started to work on the slide show. If anyone has any pictures you think you would like to share, please let me know. We can figure out how to get them to me for inclusion in the slideshow.

Tim

PS On the way home, Clare mentioned she wants to go to Garick with me when I go to get the Add-a-room, so she can look at some Sydney's....







Thanks Sharon!


----------



## tdvffjohn

I must have counted Zimmerman


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

tdvffjohn said:


> I must have counted Zimmerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]110388[/snapback]​


They were welcome to join us as far as I was concerned.....do you think we scared them









I posted just a few of the photo's from this weekend on my website. Just follow the Clicky thing and enjoy. Sorry I couldn't post more, but the space is limited. Hey what do I want for free.

Tim


----------



## camping479

hatcityhosehauler said:


> PS On the way home, Clare mentioned she wants to go to Garick with me when I go to get the Add-a-room, so she can look at some Sydney's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sharon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]110381[/snapback]​


Kinda saw that one coming Tim







Being the smallest trailer on the block this weekend, I'm glad the DW wasn't there







.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

camping479 said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS On the way home, Clare mentioned she wants to go to Garick with me when I go to get the Add-a-room, so she can look at some Sydney's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â Thanks Sharon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]110381[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda saw that one coming Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being the smallest trailer on the block this weekend, I'm glad the DW wasn't there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]110397[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

 The Sydney with the quad bunks is nice Tim









Mike just tell DW a bigger trailer will bottom out in driveway even with axles flipped....

John


----------



## camping479

> Mike just tell DW a bigger trailer will bottom out in driveway even with axles flipped....


Ahhh.........that'll work, thanks John

Mike


----------



## 3athlete

> PS On the way home, Clare mentioned she wants to go to Garick with me when I go to get the Add-a-room, so she can look at some Sydney's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif Thanks Sharon! sad.gif


All I want to do is look







, that's what I said last time we went. I even checked to make sure our Excursion could pull something bigger....only time will tell.

Love the new pics, can't wait to see more!

Sharon, thanks again for showing me your camper, it is gorgeous! Just ignore DH.


----------



## HootBob

We know how that goes first, just want to look 
Then!!! We have to get one
Hey there's nothing wrong with that

Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Johnp2000 and I convoyed most of the way home, with me in the lead and him pushing me up the hills. Until Mr. Big Block thought I was too slow and he passed me. 10 minutes later, he missed our exit.







I didn't.









Sorry John, I couldn't resist.

My trip took about 5 1/2 hours.

It was great to see old friends again and make new ones.

Steve


----------



## 3athlete

Thanks for the support Don, glad someone is on my side!


----------



## tdvffjohn

3aleteclare said:


> Thanks for the support Don, glad someone is on my side!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]110546[/snapback]​


Oh, I m on your side Clare









I bring copies of the new Fifth wheel with quad bunks floorplan and forgot to keep one for myself























Let us know when you make a trip to Garick, I ll bring coffee and we all can 'look' together









John


----------



## Lady Di

Clare,

Glad to see you on here. It is nice to see a wife on here. So far my DH has not shown anny interest, although he does every now and then come to see something.

Rita


----------



## 3athlete

John, I'll be sure to let you know, that way it'll be us two against the tightwad, oops, I mean DH
















Rita, thanks for the welcome, don't know why I never "got into" the forum before, but now that I've met so many people, I feel like it's the right thing to do!









Clare


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

3aleteclare said:


> John, I'll be sure to let you know, that way it'll be us two against the tightwad, oops, I mean DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rita, thanks for the welcome, don't know why I never "got into" the forum before, but now that I've met so many people, I feel like it's the right thing to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clare
> [snapback]110568[/snapback]​


I'm not Cheap......I'm Frugal!

Tim (I guess there is a little Scot in me)


----------



## tdvffjohn

Frugal is good







.........but if she ain t happy......................................................................................................


----------



## johnp

dmbcfd said:


> Johnp2000 and I convoyed most of the way home, with me in the lead and him pushing me up the hills. Until Mr. Big Block thought I was too slow and he passed me. 10 minutes later, he missed our exit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry John, I couldn't resist.
> 
> My trip took about 5 1/2 hours.
> 
> It was great to see old friends again and make new ones.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]110544[/snapback]​


My bad I'll admit. But I was still wiping your oil off my windshield and missed the exit.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.









John


----------



## RizFam

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I posted just a few of the photo's from this weekend on my website. Just follow the Clicky thing and enjoy. Sorry I couldn't post more, but the space is limited. Hey what do I want for free.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]110391[/snapback]​


Tim, I was very fond of the photos you posted, esp the ones with me & my 4 legged boys









Thanks,
Tami


----------



## RizFam

3aleteclare said:


> John, I'll be sure to let you know, that way it'll be us two against the tightwad, oops, I mean DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rita, thanks for the welcome, don't know why I never "got into" the forum before, but now that I've met so many people, I feel like it's the right thing to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clare
> [snapback]110568[/snapback]​


Clare, I am very happy you joined as well

















Tami


----------



## RizFam

HootBob said:


> Yep every piece of clothing was just about used up
> Moosegut you forgot to mention that Cordell also hit a duck with his bike too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]110265[/snapback]​


Hootbob,

I was not aware of Young Hootbob hitting a duck, what happend









Tami


----------



## RizFam

Just uploaded some Rally pics in the Rally Gallery.









Tami


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> Hootbob,
> 
> I was not aware of Young Hootbob hitting a duck, what happend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]110592[/snapback]​


He came around the turn and the duck wouldn't move!!!
But it did afterwards and flew off
Those ducks were nuts

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Are you sure about that?

Just kidding.

It is always a blast camping with young hootbob. I cannot wait to see him at Bissell's and the waterpark.

Thor


----------



## Thurston

RizFam said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep every piece of clothing was just about used up
> Moosegut you forgot to mention that Cordell also hit a duck with his bike too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]110265[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hootbob,
> 
> I was not aware of Young Hootbob hitting a duck, what happend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]110592[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No one mentioned that Cordell hit the duct while it was in the water.


----------



## RizFam

Thurston said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep every piece of clothing was just about used up
> Moosegut you forgot to mention that Cordell also hit a duck with his bike too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]110265[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hootbob,
> 
> I was not aware of Young Hootbob hitting a duck, what happend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]110592[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one mentioned that Cordell hit the duct while it was in the water.
> [snapback]110753[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

NO


----------



## huntr70

I forgot to post this earlier...

While we were packing up, the owners of Otter Lake (I think, it was an older man and woman) came down the loop in the Honda that was driving around over the weekend.

They stopped by us and thanked us for putting the tables back. He said no one ever puts the tables back after using them in the pavilion. I told him that that is just how we Outbackers are.

They said that they hoped that we all enjoyed the weekend, and that the group pictures came out good.

I was thinking maybe we should send them a copy of the group picture, with it labelled Outbackers Northeast Rally, and the date. Maybe they would hang it in the office..??









Just a thought. Their kind words kind of made up for the night before when we had a wee bit too much fire....
















Steve


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> Thurston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep every piece of clothing was just about used up
> Moosegut you forgot to mention that Cordell also hit a duck with his bike too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]110265[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hootbob,
> 
> I was not aware of Young Hootbob hitting a duck, what happend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]110592[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one mentioned that Cordell hit the duct while it was in the water.
> [snapback]110753[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]110773[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No....we were joking about that...









Steve


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> I forgot to post this earlier...
> 
> While we were packing up, the owners of Otter Lake (I think, it was an older man and woman) came down the loop in the Honda that was driving around over the weekend.
> 
> They stopped by us and thanked us for putting the tables back. He said no one ever puts the tables back after using them in the pavilion. I told him that that is just how we Outbackers are.
> 
> They said that they hoped that we all enjoyed the weekend, and that the group pictures came out good.
> 
> I was thinking maybe we should send them a copy of the group picture, with it labelled Outbackers Northeast Rally, and the date. Maybe they would hang it in the office..??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought. Their kind words kind of made up for the night before when we had a wee bit too much fire....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]110781[/snapback]​


That was very nice of them to thank you








Maybe we can hand deliver a framed photo when we go back for a mini rally in Sept















Sounds good to me!

Tami


----------



## johnp

They wanted the fire contained to the fire ring. I thought it was with the third ring stacked up. There was more firemen in the group than I bet the town has. We had a great time and will go back again.

John


----------



## Fire44

I think you are right John, we could have manned their first truck out for them if the needed it!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob

That's cool steve
We left as we came neat and clean

Don


----------



## huntr70

I've waited patiently for 3 days now.....

I can't believe no one posted a pic of the frogs!!!

I don't know how to use the new digital camera, or I would have uploaded some.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

huntr70 said:


> I've waited patiently for 3 days now.....
> 
> I can't believe no one posted a pic of the frogs!!!
> 
> I don't know how to use the new digital camera, or I would have uploaded some.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]111386[/snapback]​


Frogs? Did I miss something?

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

One large frog piggybacking a smaller frog crossing the road.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

tdvffjohn said:


> One large frog piggybacking a smaller frog crossing the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]111435[/snapback]​


Couldn't they get a room??


----------



## HootBob

Here you go Tim
They were all over the place big ones on little one and little ones on bigger ones


















Don


----------



## Moosegut

HootBob said:


> Here you go Tim
> They were all over the place big ones on little one and little ones on bigger ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]111579[/snapback]​


Hmmmm. I think I'll go see what the wife's doing.


----------



## HootBob

Nice one























Don


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> I was thinking maybe we should send them a copy of the group picture, with it labelled Outbackers Northeast Rally, and the date. Maybe they would hang it in the office..??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought. Their kind words kind of made up for the night before when we had a wee bit too much fire....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]110781[/snapback]​


Great idea. It would aslo be great if everyone just dropped them a line via email telling them how much we enjoyed their campground. I worked in customer service for a lot of years in a previous life and you hear the complaints ALL the time. It was always so great to hear a compliment. I go out of my way to tell the manager, or fill out the surveys, etc. when things are good. Not yanking my chain - just letting y'all know that is is really, really appreciated by the CS people when they hear the good stuff.

Scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

HootBob said:


> Here you go Tim
> They were all over the place big ones on little one and little ones on bigger ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]111579[/snapback]​


Ahh, spring love in the wilderness.









Tim


----------

